# WESTCOAST SHUT DOWN THE MIDWEST AGAIN



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THE MIDWEST,,,

TODAY WAS THE MIDWEST SHOWDOWN IN MILAN, MICHIGAN THERE WHERE NO HOPPERS FROM THE MIDWEST,,, THE ONLY HOPPER FROM THE MIDWEST WAS THE GREEN SINGLE PUMP IMPALA FROM HIT-EM UP HYDRAULICS !!!!!!!!!!!

THERE WHERE MORE WEST COAST HOPPERS THEN MIDWEST HOPPERS IN MICHIGAN,,,,, TODD AN NENE JUST TOLD ME THAT YOU GUYS ARE PROBLY SCARED AN DON'T WANT TO SHOW UP AN HOP,,,WTF IS GOING ON,,,,,,,,,

HOW THE HELL DOES THE WESTCOAST COME TO YOUR BACK YARD AN TAKE FIRST PLACE IN EVERY CATAGORY,, THEY TOOK FIRST PLACE AN SECOND PLACE IN SINGLE PUMP / FIRST PLACE IN DOUBLE PUMP AN FIRST PLACE IN RADICAL ?????

I AM NOT GOING TO MENTION NAMES BUT DAMN,,,,,,,, WTF IS GOING ON,, THESE GUYS HAVE GONE TO 3 SHOWS IN THE LAST MONTH AN THEY STILL HAVE NOT HAD ANY COMPETITION,,,,,,,,,,

SERIOUS,, I'AM NOT TAKING ####,, I HAVE BEEN HERE AT ALL 3 EVENTS THAT THEY HAVE ATTENDED`AN THEY STILL HAVE NOT BEEN BEAT,,,,,,,,,,,,


NOW I KNOW YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO POST SOME #### AN TALK ####,,, BUT REALLY THERE IS NOTHING TO SAY BECAUSE I HAVE SCENE IT IN PERSON AN I HAVE NOT SCENE NO ONE PULL UP ON THEM !!!


I TOLD THESE GUYS THAT THERE WAS SOME GOOD COMPETITION AN YOU GUYS HAVE YET TO SHOW UP !!!!*

*THESE GUYS DROVE OVER 30 HOURS FROM LOS ANGELES AN ARIZONA TO HOP AN YOU GUYS CAN'T DRIVE 5 ###### HOURS !!!!!*


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

SEEMS LIKE SOME OF THE HOPPERS FROM MI HAVE SLOW GOT OUT OF THE SEEN, AND IT DOES LOOK BAD WHEN THEY COME FROM CALI AND AZ TO SHOW UP MIDWEST. BUT WE ALL LIKE SEING THEM GUYS IN PERSON, AND YOU OF COURSE.

LOL

BUT YOU GUYS ARE AL KEWL PEOPLE AND ITS GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS HERE EVERY NOW AND THEN.

BESIDE MI IS BROKE.!!!
WE CANT AFFFORD TO PLAY LIKE TODD AND NENE!


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

dancers rule ! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

come on truucha pics lol


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

i have to admit hasent been any new hoppers coming out of the midwest.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

dont worry....i am building a couple hoppers...they will be at carl casper next year... :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

WHO KNOWS I MIGHT FINISH ONE OF MINE AND BRING IT OUT FOR NEXT YEAR, BUT I HAVE TO GET THESE 2 HOUSES TOGETHER BEFORE I CAN DO THAT.
TO KEEP THE WIFEY OFF MY ASS!!!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

any pics from the mid west getting served? :0


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Aug 13 2006, 07:57 PM~5961262
> *WHO KNOWS I MIGHT FINISH ONE OF MINE AND BRING IT OUT FOR NEXT YEAR, BUT I HAVE TO GET THESE 2 HOUSES TOGETHER BEFORE I CAN DO THAT.
> TO KEEP THE WIFEY OFF MY ASS!!!!
> *



i hear you i havent done nothing for the same reason im trying to get my own place.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so whats next for the dream team???? we got king of the streets next weekend in san jose cali????


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

truucha...post up pics


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Truucha definately represented to the fullest.!!!!!!!!! You guys had some tight ass rides.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Dam That Sucks Huh?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Truucha, I was a little dissapointed in the Midwest for not showing up. I was the only one there to represent single pump. Nene and Todd did there thing, I give them their props, It was nice to finally have some competition.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

There definately have been very few hoppers out this year. But all of the good shows have been double booked this year also, so that hurt both events. 

Next year will be a different story in the midwest.


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

{WEST COAST} HOP OR DIE. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Big ups to my M family agian for puttin it down,i was at the first show they went too and my ride was on the bumper also but we family so we don't get down like that.And i can only speak for myself but we have gone to las vegas which is also a 27 hour drive,and to san anto and too indy and too houston.So we travel but our chapter all has fulltime jobs and we don't have the big pockets that todd has :biggrin: so we do our best to go where we can.And there are high hoppers out here they just haven't been out much.But your right they have made us look bad latey,just remember i was never one of these we're better then cali fools those guys are quite now. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 13 2006, 08:03 PM~5961306
> *so whats next for the dream team????  we got king of the streets next weekend in san jose cali????
> *


LIKE HIMBONE SAID COME TO NOR CAL KOS IN SAN JO ALL NOR CAL HOPPER WILL ME OUT IN FORCE.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Truucha...post up some pictures homie, I had I had to work and couldn't get off, I was looking forward to coming up there.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

IT'S MESSED UP THAT THEY ROLLED FOR THAT LONG AND WASTED A BOAT LOAD OF FUEL FOR NOTHING. MUCH PROPS FOR THE ONE HOMIE THAT CAME FROM OHIO TO REPRESENT THE MIDWEST.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn truucha thats kinda fucked up, we were there and on the bumper. even though we are all on the same team damn we did show up :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

dayyyymn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

back bumper.........












front bumper.......


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

well, I give the west coast boys props for coming out, its a damn shame that the midwest boys didnt come out. Im from Lou. KY, so all I can say is were is cool cars and pit bull for this event? DONT COUNT THE MIDWEST OUT, DONT LET ONE SHOW FOOL YA, WERE HERE TO STAY!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 14 2006, 12:19 AM~5962247
> *well, I give the west coast boys props for coming out, its a damn shame that the midwest boys didnt come out. Im from Lou. KY, so all I can say is were is cool cars and pit bull for this event?  DONT COUNT THE MIDWEST OUT, DONT LET ONE SHOW FOOL YA, WERE HERE TO STAY!
> *


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpoppapump1976_@Aug 14 2006, 12:05 AM~5962150
> *back bumper......... :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

true tommy did bang bumper also, from midwest. and big bill, 

but it was fun in all for everyone today.

good to get people from all over together to unite for a great show event


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Aug 14 2006, 12:22 AM~5962272
> *:uh:
> *


why the :uh: face? :tears:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

so why doesnt bill or tommy just go to there hotel and instead of a house call do a hotel call and nose up so somebody can rep the midwest now thats some shit for the truucha video


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well we drove to every single show that went on out here bro and after the loss of pinky we pretty much went back to cruising while we do some rebuilding.......as for the rest of the midwest most of them jump up in MAJESTICS so they are not going to go out and compete against you guys.


DAY LATE DOLLAR SHORT,maybe next year bro :dunno: 


at least this way they can say MAJESTIC shut it down coast to coast
have a safe trip home


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

We had a great time out here and the the price money was super great.thaks Trudawd.Everybody in the Mid West was cool to us and we appresiate that.Now back to buisiness since Ohio didn't show up to the show we are willing to drive to you town and give you guys a challange.All you got to do is call Truucha before 12pm.so he can change his plane flight to another day.We will be in town all week.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 14 2006, 02:47 AM~5963000
> *We had a great time out here and the the price money was super great.thaks Trudawd.Everybody in the Mid West was cool to us and we appresiate that.Now back to buisiness since Ohio didn't show up to the show we are willing to drive to you town and give you guys a challange.All you got to do is call Truucha before 12pm.so he can change his plane flight to another day.We will be in town all week.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 14 2006, 12:47 AM~5963000
> *We had a great time out here and the the price money was super great.thaks Trudawd.Everybody in the Mid West was cool to us and we appresiate that.Now back to buisiness since Ohio didn't show up to the show we are willing to drive to you town and give you guys a challange.All you got to do is call Truucha before 12pm.so he can change his plane flight to another day.We will be in town all week.
> *


Este pinche Nene, that's why you are on my top 10 list cabron. :biggrin: 
Last year ese, in Redwood city.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 14 2006, 12:47 AM~5963000
> *We had a great time out here and the the price money was super great.thaks Trudawd.Everybody in the Mid West was cool to us and we appresiate that.Now back to buisiness since Ohio didn't show up to the show we are willing to drive to you town and give you guys a challange.All you got to do is call Truucha before 12pm.so he can change his plane flight to another day.We will be in town all week.
> *


well nene now that this show is over we have the picnic this next weekend and we can set up all the challanges for the picnic. so here it is IF THE MIDWEST WANTS TO KEEP THE PRIDE WE ALL TALK ABOUT SO MUCH, MAJESTICS COAST TO COAST IS CALLING OUT ALL HOPPERS FOR SUNDAY AUGUST 20 AT THE ROOSTERTAIL IN DETROIT


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

DRIVING TIME TO ST. LOUIS FROM VARIOUS CITIES:

CHICAGO - 4.5 HRS
INDIANAPOLIS - 3.5 HRS
CINCINATTI - 5.5 HRS
DETROIT - 8 HRS
LOUISVILLE - 5 HRS
NASHVILLE - 4 HRS
KANSAS CITY - 3.5 HRS
MEMPHIS - 4.5 HRS
LITTLE ROCK - 5.5 HRS
OKLAHOMA - 6.5 HRS</span>


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 14 2006, 06:11 AM~5962603
> *well we drove to every single show that went on out here bro and after the loss of pinky we pretty much went back to cruising while we do some rebuilding.......as for the rest of the midwest most of them jump up in MAJESTICS  so they are not going to go out and compete against you guys.
> DAY LATE DOLLAR SHORT,maybe next year bro :dunno:
> at least this way they can say MAJESTIC shut it down coast to coast
> ...


Your right about one thing,HOPPER OF THE YEAR GOES TO HIM for sure.


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

All lowriders are still welcome at Truck Bash, The hop will still take place, it is just that it is an invition only exhibition with Pro Hopper and RNL Custom on Saturday.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## tzent (Jun 11, 2005)

we showed from ohio..and your purple monte only beat us by an inch.we werent even on the bumper and we ussually are.but i cant rep all ohio,just columbus


----------



## tzent (Jun 11, 2005)

thanks for the comp though.nice meetting you guys..(green 68)


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

That Green 68 definately got up! I never seen a 68 hop like that. Big props homie for reppin Ohio and puttin it down. Big Props to Nene and Todd for holding it down, and taking over the whole damn country. You guys are my brothers, and anything u need while in town, just say the word. Showngo definately put it down. Tommy's clean ass 64 smacked bumper!! I was a little dissapointed that the midwest didn't represent more, but Doe is right, there were a lot of events out here, and it's hard to make them all. Juan is right, seems like alot of people took the year off. SuburbanSwangin is right.........we have talked alot of shit about our "clean hoppers" and the west coast hopping junk. I guess it's "put up or shut the fuck up" 
Everyone from all over KY to St. Lou, and Ohio I personally invited to the show. Once the pics are up, you'll see what you missed out on.
But besides all that, I had a great fucking time, and I want to thank everone who came out. See you next year! I guess we'll have to give away 10,000 prises next year to get you fools out.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i never new they were going to be in detroit i am going to be in indy on the 20th i will see if i can make it to detroit on sunday for the picnic i will let5 jimmy no for sure


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I hope i can make it up next year. I have been wanting to make it for a few years.

But like i said there was a show in Louisville and one in Chicago also. So just because everyone didn't go to the show Truucha went to doesn't mean the midwest isn't doing shit.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Ive been on here for a while reading all these Westcoast v.s. MidWest topics & I think compition like that is good for Lowriding. I see things from bothsides because I lived in the MidWest all my life but I moved to the WestCoast a few years ago. People think it is easyer in the Westcoast because of the weather & the avaiblity of shops & parts but thats not 100% true. If you think about it is dead even cuz the MidWest has downtime in the winter/fall months so you got time to put your cars away & work on it 2 get it ready for the summer/spring but on the Westcoast there is NO down time theres somthing going on all year around, you almost need 2 Lowriders one to work on & 1 too roll. A few years ago it was just like everyone was going to the same places to hop LA, AZ, SD, & Vegas but now these State battels have spread out all over the US. I think its great how big this has gotten & makes me wonder how far it will go, Maybee Team USA vs Team Japan :0 :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I WILL POST UP THE PICTURES TONIGHT WHEN I FLY BACK IN TO LOS ANGELES, I'AM STILL IN DETRIOT BUT SHOULD HOME TONIGHT,,,,,, I WILL HAVE THE PICTURES POSTED BY TUESDAY MORNING, *


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah that orange imp from magestics was doin his thang :biggrin: great hop......


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 14 2006, 08:58 AM~5963845
> *That Green 68 definately got up! I never seen a 68 hop like that. Big props homie for reppin Ohio and puttin it down. Big Props to Nene and Todd for holding it down, and taking over the whole damn country. You guys are my brothers, and anything u need while in town, just say the word. Showngo definately put it down. Tommy's clean ass 64 smacked bumper!! I was a little dissapointed that the midwest didn't represent more, but Doe is right, there were a lot of events out here, and it's hard to make them all. Juan is right, seems like alot of people took the year off. SuburbanSwangin is right.........we have talked alot of shit about our "clean hoppers" and the west coast hopping junk. I guess it's "put up or shut the fuck up"
> Everyone from all over KY to St. Lou, and Ohio I personally invited to the show. Once the pics are up, you'll see what you missed out on.
> But besides all that, I had a great fucking time, and I want to thank everone who came out. See you next year! I guess we'll have to give away 10,000 prises next year to get you fools out.....lol :biggrin:
> *


Also we would like to thank Ryan and jason for showing us a good time.You MI guys really made us feel welcome. The show had a pretty nice turn out and the weather was great............But one more thing Ryan can I get another damn table or what :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 14 2006, 11:24 AM~5964313
> *I hope i can make it up next year. I have been wanting to make it for a few years.
> 
> But like i said there was a show in Louisville and one in Chicago also. So just because everyone didn't go to the show Truucha went to doesn't mean the midwest isn't doing shit.*



This is true


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

They were all home cleaning their front bumpers.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 14 2006, 02:18 PM~5965510
> *They were all home cleaning their front bumpers.
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

theres no way I am nosing up to my brothers homie.I did the tour think last year and yes MAJESTICS does run it coast to coast no matter where you at we have hoppers near by.congratts to todd and nene


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

city limits call out is on the 27th and we are giving away $500 4 hop and $500 in dance and $250 best of show 4 info pm me or sam


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 14 2006, 04:44 AM~5961148
> *WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THE MIDWEST,,,
> 
> TODAY WAS THE MIDWEST SHOWDOWN IN MILAN, MICHIGAN  THERE WHERE NO HOPPERS FROM THE MIDWEST,,, THE ONLY HOPPER FROM THE MIDWEST WAS THE GREEN SINGLE PUMP IMPALA FROM HIT-EM UP HYDRAULICS !!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


*

what about the 64 rag from detroit area on the bumper?*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Aug 14 2006, 04:23 PM~5966414
> *what about the 64 rag from detroit area on the bumper?
> *


They're kinda both from majestics so neither would call the other out, even though they hopped in the same competition


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

only thangs sucks is that the big name hoppers are all in the same club and will not call out or go up againest each other but hey BIG up too STREET LIFE for doing the dman thang


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

FUCK IT i will be in detroit this weekend i will hop the west coast boys I AINT SCAaaaRD


make sure its a couple bigbody cars there not no 60's impala if thats what they want i will be out west next year to give you all some of a midwest built impala 
so ther now you have it that goes for all of the west coast as soon as the car is done i'm coming you guys way 


NORTH WEST YOU ARE INcluded


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Aug 14 2006, 07:14 AM~5963692
> *All lowriders are still welcome at Truck Bash, The hop will still take place, it is just that it is an invition only exhibition with Pro Hopper and RNL Custom on Saturday.
> *


good then you guys can still make it on sunday then


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

I will hop the black lincoln on sunday :0 Bring it out yall dont scare us  Its a single or double???


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 14 2006, 06:59 PM~5967452
> *I will hop the black lincoln on sunday  :0  Bring it out yall dont scare us   Its a single or double???
> *


were u the dude standin by the stick talkin all that shit yet had no car....


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Aug 14 2006, 06:01 PM~5967461
> *were u the dude standin by the stick talkin all that shit yet had no car....
> *


Ive never been to a show without a car  Wrong guy


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 14 2006, 07:05 PM~5967491
> *Ive never been to a show without a car   Wrong guy
> *


cool....there was alot of dudes talkin alot of shit in the crowd for such a few cars hoppin


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Aug 14 2006, 06:06 PM~5967495
> *cool....there was alot of dudes talkin alot of shit in the crowd for such a few cars hoppin
> *


What did the towncar hit? Inches single or double?


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

damn whos that guy in front of jimmy holding the ruler???????


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

single i think 45" it blew a pump on the third lick fluid everywhere


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 14 2006, 05:21 PM~5967226
> *good then you guys can still make it on sunday then
> *


Wish we could, but we will have a booth out at ITB all weekend, and there will still be people at our house.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Aug 14 2006, 07:01 PM~5967461
> *were u the dude standin by the stick talkin all that shit yet had no car....
> *


OMG.................My man was sounding so absolutely ridicolous :roflmao: Dude your supposed to wait till it's built then talk shit :uh:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

yea that shit was wild until ryan started to pour beer on everyone


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

ill be ready next year for the west coast when they come back~~i had some medical conditons and family issues that set me back but im back on the road~~~it was cool to meet nene and his homies and also all the other homies from the midwest that i met~~


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Is the west coast crew still comin to St.Louis on the 20th for the 314 show???


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 14 2006, 10:44 PM~5966931
> *FUCK IT i will be in detroit this weekend i will hop the west coast boys I AINT SCAaaaRD
> make sure its a couple bigbody cars there not no 60's impala if thats what they want i will be out west next year to give you all some of a midwest built impala
> so ther now you have it  that goes for all of the west coast as soon as the car is done i'm coming you guys way
> ...


 :uh: 40 inches ain't gonna do it bro.Todd will smash this dude easy. :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 14 2006, 05:59 PM~5967452
> *I will hop the black lincoln on sunday  :0  Bring it out yall dont scare us   Its a single or double???
> *


Oh P.S. this is not intended to stirr up a bunch of shit. But my car is ready so I will will take the challenge win or lose :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks again to nene and the boyz from west coast coming out..it was cool meeting everyone..from all of us that do the MIDWESTSHOWDOWN we love u guys like family and we put this show on for YOU guys and the love of the lifestyle we have


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 14 2006, 09:43 PM~5969005
> *thanks again to nene and the boyz from west coast coming out..it was cool meeting everyone..from all of us that do the MIDWESTSHOWDOWN we love u guys like family and we put this show on for YOU guys and the love of the lifestyle we have
> *


how is the weather out there since we flyin out there on friday :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2006, 11:06 PM~5969103
> *how is the weather out there  since we flyin out there  on friday  :biggrin:
> *


it's not as good as cali, but who cares bring your ass out here. I'll be here, and you can buy me a beer :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 14 2006, 10:09 PM~5969133
> *it's not as good as cali, but who cares bring your ass out here. I'll be here, and you can buy me a beer :biggrin:
> *


no problem will be out there fri- sun


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

weathers supposed to be in the low 80s. possible rain saturday, so we good.
itll be good to see you here in our hood smiley for once.

cant wait to see the turn out. its usually pretty good for a hang out picnic!

eight ball


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 14 2006, 03:59 PM~5967452
> *I will hop the black lincoln on sunday  :0  Bring it out yall dont scare us   Its a single or double???
> *


Come on mid west you know it's a single you guys know that since the last time we past by st, louise on the way to chicago make your way to MI. Come this weekend and even though I own the car my boys todd and nene will still nose it up. Notice I didn't ask if your's was a single or a double.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

why don you guys anounce a show that you will be at 6-8 months in advance and then every one out her can know they need to be somewhere ...plus i am glad i got to see a pic of those cali cars layed 
put those wheels where they go midwest builds lowriders that hop not hoppers that cn drive ...........ok now i am done for another 6 months 
Fabian Antonio Gaymacho...back to you


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 14 2006, 02:44 PM~5966931
> *FUCK IT i will be in detroit this weekend i will hop the west coast boys I AINT SCAaaaRD
> make sure its a couple bigbody cars there not no 60's impala if thats what they want i will be out west next year to give you all some of a midwest built impala
> so ther now you have it   that goes for all of the west coast as soon as the car is done i'm coming you guys way
> ...


 :uh: STOP IT, our big body has been marinating but if you really want it we'll bring it out and put it on you. 40 inches please, does it even hit the bumper? 60 inches 3 years ago, you dont want none of this and especially none of street life :biggrin: thanks for the laugh.......


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 15 2006, 01:32 AM~5970229
> *why don you guys anounce a show that you will be at 6-8 months in advance and then every one out her can know they need to be somewhere ...plus i am glad i got to see a pic of those cali cars layed
> put those wheels where they go midwest builds lowriders that hop not hoppers that cn drive ...........ok now i am done for another 6 months
> Fabian Antonio Gaymacho...back to you
> *


Homie you alway got to be ready for what ever.I know that if there a show that I can make it my car will be there with no excuse.And by the way all 4 cars we brought do drive we can hit a highway when ever you want.Unless you can't keep up with the 383 stroker the Monte has or the 350 the 61 has or my new engine on my regal,and my boys lincoln with the ac blowing.what's next ?


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

******************************** :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

this is for truucha I have a question for you. I haven't been to a Lrmshow in a couple of years, but in Cali, does the owner of the vehicle have to hop the car, for the hop to be considered legite or not. I know that in the old Lrm rules there used to be a lot of controversy concerning that.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Y'all can talk shit if y'all want about this commit *(midwest), *but, I don't have a hopper but I have to speak on this shit. I'm from the midwest and I have to say we coming up with to many fuckin excuses on why we ain't winning shit. That shit is whack. Notice I said _we _because I'm midwest too. I hear a lot of people talking about next year next year. Well, to all that's capable of building these hoppers in the past in the midwest, I'm sorry to say but this shit is getting thrown in y'all face. These muhfuckas throwin it in y'all face*( no disrepect westcoast). *Man, it's just not a good look.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Somebody from the midwest take out at least one of their cars. I know Majestics is not the only people in the midwest with some hoppers. Bring y'all shit out this weekend. This goes for my St. Louis peeps and surrounding areas. I know its a couple of y'all that has stated y'all down.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 15 2006, 04:29 AM~5970342
> *Homie you alway got to be ready for what ever.I know that if there a show that I can make it my car will be there with no excuse.And by the way all 4 cars we brought do drive we can hit a highway when ever you want.Unless you can't keep up with the 383 stroker the Monte has or the 350 the 61 has or my new engine on my regal,and my boys lincoln with the ac blowing.what's next ?
> *



yup you are right but where were you guys at last year when we were at every show ,winning them all? only car NON stuck to beat pinky was DOWN FOR LIFE.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 15 2006, 07:32 AM~5970229
> *why don you guys anounce a show that you will be at 6-8 months in advance and then every one out her can know they need to be somewhere ...plus i am glad i got to see a pic of those cali cars layed
> put those wheels where they go midwest builds lowriders that hop not hoppers that cn drive ...........ok now i am done for another 6 months
> Fabian Antonio Gaymacho...back to you
> *


Your so fuckin stupid i hate to even comment back to you why you dissing me?Because you all and dfl along with others were talking a bunch a shit last year to cali then they come and beat our(midwest asses).And you just proved why we the midwest isn't on there level(give us 6 months notice)they hopp every week fool they proved that allready.Just look at your self wheres JAUN SUCK A DICK.
I am midwest and rep the midwest,but not by all the bullshit like the rest of you,if i beat them then i'll talk shit they whooped our ass this year keep it real thats all i'm saying.And juan i heard about them coming everytime,how did you not know are you not in the lowrider loop or what.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 15 2006, 10:43 AM~5970496
> *yup you are right but where were you guys at last year when we were at every show ,winning them all?  only car NON stuck to beat pinky was DOWN FOR LIFE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Where were you at when our monte was at the shows doing 71 non stuck with a v8??????????????????????????????you funny bro i feel bad for ya,all you have is you mouth you can't back it up with a car.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

just bring the cars to jimmys show on sunday nose em up


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 15 2006, 03:53 AM~5970391
> *******************************  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL...........Nice pic :biggrin: I'm moving back to the West Coast


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

u aint gonna go anywhere fucker..keep your ass in michigan :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 15 2006, 01:32 AM~5970229
> *why don you guys anounce a show that you will be at 6-8 months in advance and then every one out her can know they need to be somewhere ...plus i am glad i got to see a pic of those cali cars layed
> put those wheels where they go midwest builds lowriders that hop not hoppers that cn drive ...........ok now i am done for another 6 months
> Fabian Antonio Gaymacho...back to you
> *


GIVE THIS FOOL A T-SHIRT WITH THE 10 EXCUSES DUMB ASS


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2006, 12:33 AM~5970234
> *:uh:  STOP IT, our big body has been marinating but if you really want it we'll bring it out and put it on you. 40 inches please, does it even hit the bumper? 60 inches 3 years ago, you dont want none of this and especially none of street life :biggrin: thanks for the laugh.......
> 
> 
> ...


like i said i will see you all next year 

and acually northwest was first on my list buy the way when can i get my dvd :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 14 2006, 07:27 PM~5968385
> *:uh: 40 inches ain't gonna do it bro.Todd will smash this dude easy. :0
> *


worry about your self fool


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin: truucha....spot any r.o. out there ....just checking......pm a brother ......thee MAJESTIC'S bAbY!!!!!!...........!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 15 2006, 01:53 AM~5970391
> *******************************  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 10:45 AM~5971076
> *GIVE  THIS FOOL A T-SHIRT WITH THE 10  EXCUSES  DUMB ASS
> *



kiss my ass .....flipper....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 14 2006, 09:09 PM~5969133
> *it's not as good as cali, but who cares bring your ass out here. I'll be here, and you can buy me a beer :biggrin:
> *


HOW ABOUT THE wHITE WOMEN?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2006, 07:44 AM~5970551
> *Your so fuckin stupid i hate to even comment back to you why you dissing me?Because you all and dfl along with others were talking a bunch a shit last year to cali then they come and beat our(midwest asses).And you just proved why we the midwest isn't on there level(give us 6 months notice)they hopp every week fool they proved that allready.Just look at your self wheres JAUN SUCK A DICK.
> I am midwest and rep the midwest,but not by all the bullshit like the rest of you,if i beat them then i'll talk shit they whooped our ass this year keep it real thats all i'm saying.And juan i heard about them coming everytime,how did you not know are you not in the lowrider loop or what.
> *




the car did 42 and it got wrecked when it came home ......suck a dick huh?
ok we will see about that.

how did i not know ....you are in the same club and you are all up on thier dick ,and i could care less abvout them or your or even lowriding for this very reason!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 15 2006, 02:21 PM~5973343
> *kiss my ass .....flipper....
> *


bring yo bitch ass to detroit on friday i`ll kiss your ass . punk


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Aug 14 2006, 03:50 PM~5967395
> *
> 
> *


man i got to give uyp to jimmy he had some ball's to tow his car like that , he most definitly must be a BIG M memeber. BIG M NO MATTER WHAT ALWAYS REP.


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 03:55 PM~5973648
> *man i got to give uyp to jimmy he had some ball's to tow his car like that , he most definitly must be a BIG M memeber. BIG M NO MATTER WHAT ALWAYS REP.
> *


i was thinkin the same thing when i took that pic....thats a long tow to be dragging the back wheels...


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 15 2006, 08:29 AM~5971673
> *
> *


SINCE THESE TWO ARE MY NUMBER ONE HOOD RATS I'M CONSIDERED THERE PIMP SO THANK YOU MIDWEST FOR HELPING OUR POCKETS GET FATTER.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 03:06 PM~5973744
> *SINCE THESE TWO ARE MY NUMBER ONE HOOD RATS I'M CONSIDERED THERE PIMP SO THANK YOU MIDWEST FOR HELPING OUR POCKETS GET FATTER.
> *


HEY FUCKER WHY DONT YOU FLY WITH US ON FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 01:06 PM~5973752
> *HEY FUCKER WHY  DONT YOU FLY WITH  US  ON FRIDAY  :biggrin:
> *


I CAN'T MAKE IT TO BUSY OUT HERE GOT TO FINISH UP CARS AT THE SHOP THAT'S WHY I DIDI'T LEAVE WITH FAT BOY AND SNOWBUNNY,AND I JUST GAVE THEM MY CAR. BUT WISH I COULD GO THOU.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

IT WAS NICE MEETING ALL U GUYS FROM OUTTA TOWN..thanks again for coming out..


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 03:08 PM~5973769
> *I CAN'T MAKE IT TO BUSY OUT HERE GOT TO FINISH UP CARS AT THE SHOP THAT'S WHY I DIDI'T LEAVE WITH FAT BOY AND SNOWBUNNY,AND I JUST GAVE THEM MY CAR. BUT WISH I COULD GO THOU.
> *


OK FOOL I`LL SLAP JUANDICK FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 01:06 PM~5973752
> *HEY FUCKER WHY  DONT YOU FLY WITH  US  ON FRIDAY  :biggrin:
> *


HEY FUCKER YOU KNOW THAT THE AIRPORT IN DETROIT AS THE HIGHEST RATE IN ARABS FLYING THAN ANY OTHER AIRPORT IN THE WORLD SO YOU KNOW THAT YOUR GOING TO SECONDARY INSPECTION.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 03:11 PM~5973795
> *HEY FUCKER YOU KNOW THAT THE AIRPORT IN DETROIT AS THE HIGHEST RATE  IN ARABS FLYING THAN ANY OTHER AIRPORT IN THE WORLD SO YOU KNOW THAT YOUR GOING TO SECONDARY INSPECTION.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: FOOL DO I LOOK LIKE FRIED CHICKEN EATER :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 01:12 PM~5973805
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: FOOL DO  I LOOK LIKE FRIED CHICKEN  EATER  :biggrin:
> *


NAH BITCH YOUR SHORTER HIS TALLER.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 03:11 PM~5973795
> *HEY FUCKER YOU KNOW THAT THE AIRPORT IN DETROIT AS THE HIGHEST RATE  IN ARABS FLYING THAN ANY OTHER AIRPORT IN THE WORLD SO YOU KNOW THAT YOUR GOING TO SECONDARY INSPECTION.
> *


NO WONDER YOU DRIVE OUT THERE YOU NEVER FLY NOW I KNOW WHY


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 04:13 PM~5973810
> *NAH BITCH YOUR SHORTER HIS TALLER.
> *


LOL


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

17 Members: Lwrdr83lds, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, JEN IN PHX, jaemanadero, 87luxurysport, Psta, Bigthangs, BIG D, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, flyin da coupe, jonboy77, BLZNKRON1K, pimpjuice, Jinx64, BigLinc, ALL EYES ON ME, tufly

DAM THIS THREAD IS ON JAMB..THIS LOOKS LIKE OFF TOPIC


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 01:13 PM~5973816
> *NO WONDER  YOU DRIVE OUT THERE  YOU NEVER FLY  NOW  I KNOW  WHY
> *


HEY FOOL I ENJOY THE SCENERY.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

20 Members: 1sexytre, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, BIG D, trudawg, jaemanadero, BigLinc, red_ghost, 96BIG_BODY, ALL EYES ON ME, JEN IN PHX, Lwrdr83lds, 87luxurysport, Psta, Bigthangs, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, flyin da coupe, jonboy77, BLZNKRON1K, pimpjuice, Jinx64


DAM ITS GROWING


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 03:14 PM~5973827
> *HEY FOOL I ENJOY THE SCENERY.
> *


I BET YOU DO :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 15 2006, 04:14 PM~5973824
> *17 Members: Lwrdr83lds, smiley`s 84 fleetwood, JEN IN PHX, jaemanadero, 87luxurysport, Psta, Bigthangs, BIG D, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, flyin da coupe, jonboy77, BLZNKRON1K, pimpjuice, Jinx64, BigLinc, ALL EYES ON ME, tufly
> 
> DAM THIS THREAD IS ON JAMB..THIS LOOKS LIKE OFF TOPIC
> *


Shoulda came to our show, and seen it first hand, instead of sitting on the sidelines


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

HEY JEN SO I SEE MY TWO HOOD RATS TAKING OVER THE MIDWEST.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 01:15 PM~5973838
> *I BET  YOU DO  :biggrin:
> *


JUST STAY IN DEARBORN WHEN YOU GET OUT THERE THAT WAY YOU FIT IN JUST STAND BY A GAS STATION,YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE A PROBLEM.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

I SEE EVEN BIG RICH JUMP INTO THIS ALL WE NEED IS FOR ALL THE BIG M MEMEBER TO LOG ON.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 02:17 PM~5973855
> *JUST STAY IN DEARBORN WHEN YOU GET OUT THERE THAT WAY YOU FIT IN JUST STAND BY A GAS STATION,YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE A PROBLEM.
> *


CHECK YOU R PM PAISA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 03:17 PM~5973855
> *JUST STAY IN DEARBORN WHEN YOU GET OUT THERE THAT WAY YOU FIT IN JUST STAND BY A GAS STATION,YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE A PROBLEM.
> *


JUST STOP LOOKIN AT DUDES WHEN YOU GET OUT THERE


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 01:19 PM~5973870
> *JUST STOP LOOKIN AT DUDES  WHEN  YOU GET OUT THERE
> *


FOOL YOUR THE ONE THAT'S GOING TO SLAP JUAN'S DICK NOT ME.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 02:11 PM~5973795
> *HEY FUCKER YOU KNOW THAT THE AIRPORT IN DETROIT AS THE HIGHEST RATE  IN ARABS FLYING THAN ANY OTHER AIRPORT IN THE WORLD SO YOU KNOW THAT YOUR GOING TO SECONDARY INSPECTION.
> *


Yep, you're right. I went thru 2 yesterday when I left. It was a little intimidating, sorry to sound racist. 


BTW.....I took over your job of keeping them two in line! *Fatboy & Snowbunny*....LOL.... only you could say some shit like that, and have it be that funny! You did miss a good trip. :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 15 2006, 01:24 PM~5973906
> *Yep, you're right.  I went thru 2 yesterday when I left.  It was a little intimidating, sorry to sound racist.
> BTW.....I took over your job of keeping them two in line!  Fatboy & Snowbunny....LOL.... only you could say some shit like that, and have it be that funny!  You did miss a good trip. :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW BUT SHIT HAD TO WORK BUT YOU KNOW HOW IT IS JEN CAN'T MAKE THEM ALL. HOPE YOU DID KEEP THEM FOOLS IN LINE YOU KNOW HOW THEY GET ESPECIALLY SNOWBUNNY.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

THAT ORANGE 61 SHUT EVERYTHING DOWN!!! I WENT HOME AFTER THAT; NOTHING LEFT TO SEE!!!!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

GOT TO GET BACK TO WORK BE BACK ON LATER BIG M STAY UP, HOLLA AT YA BOY LATER YOU TO JEN, AND TELL THEM FOOL ESPECIALLY POPS TO STAY AWAY FROM WHITE CASTLE TO GO TO STEAK AND SHAKES BETTER.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 15 2006, 09:29 AM~5971673
> *
> *


AT LEAST THE MONEY IS GOOD HERE


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 02:26 PM~5973930
> *I KNOW BUT SHIT HAD TO WORK BUT YOU KNOW HOW IT IS JEN CAN'T MAKE THEM ALL. HOPE YOU DID KEEP THEM FOOLS IN LINE YOU KNOW HOW THEY GET ESPECIALLY SNOWBUNNY.
> *


I went shopping on Saturday and bought them an outfit and matching shoes, and these fools sent me pics this morning of them in their new shit trying to look like pimps. :biggrin: PM me your # so I can forward some very incriminating pics of your brothers! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

I BRINGING MY CADDY NEXT YEAR...i knew i should have brought it this year..but im on the down low :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 05:10 PM~5973783
> *OK  FOOL I`LL SLAP  JUANDICK  FOR  YOU :biggrin:
> *


we are going to black sunday ..........we will have pinky and the wagon and my single pump ...to shut this down once and for all.and gucci john will be there and maybe a suprise guest,but we'll let him bite your in the ass if he wants

and slap me you may ,but you will pay the price i might be a dik but i am not a bitch ,know that homie


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 01:55 PM~5973648
> *man i got to give uyp to jimmy he had some ball's to tow his car like that , he most definitly must be a BIG M memeber. BIG M NO MATTER WHAT ALWAYS REP.
> *


Trust me homie i really really really didnt want to tow it like that but about 15 miles away from the show my carrier bearing shattered and i was not able to drive it anymore. but fuck it, it made it and its all good. and homie i always rep. but i think you need to get your ass out here for the weekend. so i dont gas hop your car no more. lol. and smiley you better watch out jr is right :0 

hey jen shit they gonna call todd, tommy and myself the polar team once i get my parts


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 14 2006, 01:45 PM~5965628
> *theres  no way I am nosing up to my brothers homie.I did the tour think last year and yes MAJESTICS does run it coast to coast no matter where you at we have hoppers near by.congratts to todd and nene
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up silver you coming out this weekend


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 15 2006, 07:21 PM~5975551
> *we are going to black sunday ..........we will have pinky and the wagon and my single pump ...to shut this down once and for all.and gucci john will be there and maybe a suprise guest,but we'll let him bite your in the ass if he wants
> 
> and slap me you may ,but you will pay the price i might be a dik but i am not a bitch ,know that homie
> *


you sure sound like a bitch with all your excuses


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 09:13 PM~5975874
> *you sure sound like a bitch with all your excuses
> *


 :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 08:01 PM~5975818
> *what up silver you coming out this weekend
> *


i have to see if i work or not that will determine my weekend.. :cheesy: :cheesy: 

if i go can i borrow acouple grand to hold up in the air to look cool :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah you can ask nene


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 15 2006, 09:21 PM~5975934
> *i have to see if i work or not that will determine my weekend..  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> if i go can i borrow acouple grand to hold up in the air to look cool  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I got a stack of ones, wrapped in a hundred for us to flaunt :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 08:24 PM~5975958
> *yeah you can ask nene
> *


maybe he can give me my own stack :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 15 2006, 09:21 PM~5975551
> *we are going to black sunday ..........we will have pinky and the wagon and my single pump ...to shut this down once and for all.and gucci john will be there and maybe a suprise guest,but we'll let him bite your in the ass if he wants
> 
> and slap me you may ,but you will pay the price i might be a dik but i am not a bitch ,know that homie
> *




hummmm


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hell yeah, i dont know there out here for a week i dont know how much more he will have lol


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

tell nene's ass to save me one, he owes me cuz i was fighting off the mob of people that were swarming him when he came to chicago trying to take pics with him.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit our very own ghetto superstar


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

*ghetto superstarrrrrr , tell us where you arrrrrrrre* :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

3RD ANNUAL 
CAPITOL CITYCALL OUT
SUNDAY AUGUST 27TH 2006
C I T Y L I M I T S
$25 4 CARS/TRUCKS $15 4 BIKES?/MOTORCYCLES
$200 4 BEST OF THE SHOW HYDRAULICS HOP AND DANCE CONTEST
$500 IN PRIZES IN EACH CLASS ADMISSION TO SHOW $5 KIDS 
UNDER 5 FREE 4 MORE SHOW / VENDOR INFO CALL SAM(517)204-7014
LES(517)712-4419


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 05:34 PM~5975652
> *Trust me homie i really really really didnt want to tow it like that but about 15 miles away from the show my carrier bearing shattered and i was not able to drive it anymore. but fuck it, it made it and its all good. and homie i always rep. but i think you need to get your ass out here for the weekend. so i dont gas hop your car no more. lol. and smiley you better watch out jr is right :0
> 
> hey jen shit they gonna call todd, tommy and myself the polar team once i get my parts
> *


SHIT JIMMY I WISH I COULD MAKE IT OUT THIS WEEKED, BUT CAN'T DO IT BUT YOU KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS HAVE TO DO COME THIS WEEKEND YOU GUY CAN DO IT WITHOUT ME.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 10:13 PM~5975874
> *you sure sound like a bitch with all your excuses
> *


i didnt make a single excusse ...i said you were a day late and a dollar short for us to get in your ass like we did all fuckin year last year,every where there was a show we were there takeing the day ........where you came up with excusses is beyond me ..but i will keep it real ,you have set this shit in motion and we will be at BLACK SUNDAY ....TO REP OUR SHIT .... :cheesy: 

Funny thing is you hear all this we dont hop our brothers ....blah blah blah BULLSHIT..get the rides out and it like true dogg said it is pull up or shut the fuck up!

no excusses no crybaby shit you hop what you got stuck or not and we will hop what we got v6 or not.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 07:57 PM~5976168
> *SHIT JIMMY I WISH I COULD MAKE IT OUT THIS WEEKED, BUT CAN'T DO IT BUT YOU KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS HAVE TO DO COME THIS WEEKEND YOU GUY CAN DO IT WITHOUT ME.
> *


damn you, you are right homie i know what has to be done let just hope the right ears are listening  trust me we will hold it down if not it just aint meant to be homie, but todd and nene saw whats going on


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

we hop, the midwest and westcoast knows what chicago can do.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 15 2006, 09:05 PM~5976215
> *i didnt make a single excusse ...i said you were a day late and a dollar short for us to get in your ass like we did all fuckin year last year,every where there was a show we were there takeing the day ........where you came up with excusses is beyond me ..but i will keep it real ,you have set this shit in motion and we will be at BLACK SUNDAY ....TO REP OUR SHIT .... :cheesy:
> 
> Funny thing is you hear all this we dont hop our brothers ....blah blah blah BULLSHIT..get the rides out and it like true dogg said it is pull up or shut the fuck up!
> ...


ya what ever fool say your scared and be done with it oh and get that shit straight you have never beat westcoast and you never will get that punk like i said you want some i`ll be at detroit dont be scared show up


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 07:07 PM~5976228
> *damn you, you are right homie i know what has to be done let just hope the right ears are listening  trust me we will hold it down if not it just aint meant to be homie, but todd and nene saw whats going on
> *


WELL YOU KNOW IT WE HAPPEN JUST MAKE A CLEAN AND SIMPLE POINT.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 07:10 PM~5976245
> *ya what ever fool  say  your scared and be done  with it  oh and get  that shit straight you have never beat  westcoast  and you never will  get that punk like i said  you want some i`ll be at  detroit dont be scared show  up
> *


MAN FOOL IT LOOKS LIKE YOU AND THIS FOOL HAVEING A LOVE AFFAIR SOME TYPE OF SLEEPLESS IN SEATTLE SHIT.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 08:11 PM~5976249
> *WELL YOU KNOW IT WE HAPPEN JUST MAKE A CLEAN AND SIMPLE POINT.
> *


it dont get more simple then back bumper homie :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 07:15 PM~5976268
> *it dont get more simple then back bumper homie :0  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S ALL I WANT TO HEAR JIMMY AND DON'T FEED THEM FOOLS WHITE CASTLE.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 09:14 PM~5976266
> *MAN FOOL IT LOOKS LIKE YOU AND THIS FOOL HAVEING A LOVE AFFAIR SOME TYPE OF SLEEPLESS IN SEATTLE SHIT.
> *


that fool comin on this shit makin excuse that nene and them need it to tell him 6 months b4 when they come out there thats some bullshit dog i hate when they come up with some dumb ass excuses :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 07:15 PM~5976268
> *it dont get more simple then back bumper homie :0  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S ALL I WANT TO HEAR JIMMY AND DON'T FEED THEM FOOLS WHITE CASTLE.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

wusup smiley , damn homie all this arguing going on..lol... stop and take a breather and say wusup to a brother.. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 15 2006, 09:18 PM~5976313
> *wusup smiley , damn homie all this arguing going on..lol... stop and take a breather and say wusup to a brother..  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


sup dogg make sure you go to detroit me and couple of the homies will be there :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 07:17 PM~5976308
> *that fool  comin  on this shit  makin excuse  that nene and them  need it to tell  him 6 months b4 when  they come out there thats some bullshit dog  i hate when  they come  up with some  dumb ass excuses  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH ME TO FOOL BUT SOME PEOPLE NEED EXCUSES IN ORDER TO MOVE ON AND BLAME EVERY ONE ELSE FOR THERE FAILIER IN LIFE.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

WAS UP FAT BOY WHY AIN'T YOU TYPING NOTHING?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 15 2006, 08:17 PM~5976310
> *THAT'S ALL I WANT TO HEAR JIMMY AND DON'T FEED THEM FOOLS WHITE CASTLE.
> *


you aint gonna believe this. these fools went and got a 30 pack to drive to harbor house, the all you can eat joint. these are some hungry mofos


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 09:19 PM~5976318
> *sup dogg  make sure  you go to detroit me and couple  of the homies will be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 07:20 PM~5976327
> *you aint gonna believe this. these fools went and got a 30 pack to drive to harbor house, the all you can eat joint. these are some hungry mofos
> *


THEM FOOL ARE GOING TO GET BACK WITH STOMACH CANCER FOLLOWED BY ANAL DISSCONFORT :burn: :barf:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

stomach cancer i can see 
but damn the anal discomfort............they had to pay for dinner somehow :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 07:27 PM~5976366
> *stomach cancer i can see
> but damn the anal discomfort............they had to pay for dinner somehow :biggrin:
> *


WELL NOW YOU KNOW WHY I SAY THEM TWO OF MY BEST HOE'S. AND WATCH THIS ANSWER IS GOING TO START SOME SHIT.


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

its gonna be a great turn out this week end at the picnic, im sure now!.


fuck the woodward cruise now. shit.

haha, hopefully have the slip shaft back from the shop by then,


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you should have went to b and l like i said then i know it would be back and yes it should be a good turn out


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 11:15 PM~5976726
> *you should have went to b and l like i said then i know it would be back and yes it should be a good turn out
> *



i did, they said 2-3 weeks cause of the mid shaft support bearing. comeing from cali.

and was 100 less from shaftmaster in lp.

est time fri day


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whatever they will have mine done tomorrow


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 11:19 PM~5976758
> *whatever they will have mine done tomorrow
> *


chevys are different then mazdas tho!

you cant remove u joints on mazdas


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

so buy a chevy instead of a mazda dumbass :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

i personally dont like imps.
ima truck guy.!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

so why dont you airbag it and do a body drop :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 11:23 PM~5976780
> *so why dont you airbag it and do a body drop :biggrin:
> *



im a hopper, not a ***!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lets not push your luck :0


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 11:24 PM~5976794
> *lets not push your luck :0
> *



now thats just wrong,




im not gay if you got my dick in your mouth bitch!




lol


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Not coming to the STL :uh: I guess we will see you next time :dunno:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

ME NIETHER


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 15 2006, 08:40 PM~5976923
> *ME NIETHER
> *


Que onda huey handabas de paparazzi? a donde estan las photos que ivas a poner?


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

cant wait to nose up with someone........


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Aug 15 2006, 09:21 PM~5976763
> *chevys are different then mazdas tho!
> 
> you cant remove u joints on mazdas
> *


YES YOU CAN


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 09:36 PM~5977251
> *YES YOU CAN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2006, 10:38 PM~5977259
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 11:10 PM~5976245
> *ya what ever fool  say  your scared and be done  with it  oh and get  that shit straight you have never beat  westcoast  and you never will  get that punk like i said  you want some i`ll be at  detroit dont be scared show  up
> *


i dont give a shit where you will be at where the fuck did you jackasses learn to read? i said we will be at BLACK SUNDAY ,pull up or shut the fuck up end of story.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 15 2006, 04:10 PM~5971528
> *worry about your self fool
> *


Why i saw silvers video just letting you know ahead of time.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 15 2006, 08:26 PM~5973384
> *the car did 42 and it got wrecked when it came home ......suck a dick huh?
> ok we will see about that.
> 
> ...


Like i said before you always get pissed and make it personal(just look at who started the name calling),which is fine if you want that drama,let me show you how it's done(good job cali and az for puttin it down)is that hard i mean you really didn't think pinky was the hottest shit around did you.(And you know it's not the cleanest)I ain't on no ones dick,i'm just keeping it real they came all the way out here 3 times and none of you were anywhere to be found,plus i never talked shit on the westcoast that was your hatin ass.And you didn't make it do 42 remember what you told me hit your own switch.And no one ever called me and siad they were coming to the midwest i saw it on here aren't you and your club on here everyday?You need to chill and find out what being a real lowrider means,because it ain't about the way your acking.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 01:21 AM~5975551
> *we are going to black sunday ..........we will have pinky and the wagon and my single pump ...to shut this down once and for all.and gucci john will be there and maybe a suprise guest,but we'll let him bite your in the ass if he wants
> 
> and slap me you may ,but you will pay the price i might be a dik but i am not a bitch ,know that homie
> *


First mistake dogging calis cars
second and way bigger mistake dogging cali people.
Westside better chill your boy out.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 16 2006, 03:17 AM~5976308
> *that fool  comin  on this shit  makin excuse  that nene and them  need it to tell  him 6 months b4 when  they come out there thats some bullshit dog  i hate when  they come  up with some  dumb ass excuses  :biggrin:
> *


Try being from out here then we still have the highest car ever out the midwest and thats all we ever heard.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 06:04 AM~5977424
> *i dont give a shit where you will be at where the fuck did you jackasses learn to read? i said we will be at BLACK SUNDAY ,pull up or shut the fuck up end of story.
> *


So if they come and kick your ass well you finnally axcept the loss or more of the same?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 16 2006, 03:19 AM~5976320
> *YEAH ME TO FOOL BUT SOME PEOPLE NEED EXCUSES IN ORDER TO MOVE ON AND BLAME EVERY ONE ELSE FOR THERE FAILIER IN LIFE.
> *


You got this one right homie that's exactly whats going on here.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2006, 03:00 AM~5977686
> *First mistake dogging calis cars
> second and way bigger mistake dogging cali people.
> Westside better chill your boy out.
> *


..........hottest car around asshole was a cp comment because the car was in a fire you jack ass,a man is a man no matter what region he is from so spit thier dick out your mouth homie.
as for being on here i haven't been i came to see the bad ass cali cars that came out here i am not the one that was talkin bout being someones back yard and shit,they were here and suposed to be at the lrm event showdown we were there
they canceled we didnt really feel like driving to chicago next day after they didnt give as the love to show up at ppur picnic and that is most likely why no one will be in detroit to marrow,sry that is just the way life goes.
the date is set BLACK SUNDAY win lose or drawl we will be there,drama or no drama we will be there,with the new wagon with pinky and with my car wrecked and allso be sure to come on out and represent the midwest the best way you can ...by keeping it real.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 07:09 AM~5977725
> *fuck you how bout that bitch...........hottest car around asshole was a cp comment because the car was in a fire you jack ass,a man is a man no matter what region he is from so spit thier dick out your mouth homie.
> as for being on here i haven't been i came to see the bad ass cali cars that came out here i am not the one that was talkin bout being someones back yard and shit,they were here and suposed to be at the lrm event showdown we were there
> they canceled we didnt really feel like driving to chicago next day after they didnt give as the love to show up at ppur picnic and that is most likely why no one will be in detroit to marrow,sry that is just the way life goes.
> ...


What are you talking about hottest car around ?And why are you so mad dude?I was just talking about everyone from the midwest last year talking big shit on the computer to cali then they come out and no one shows up at 3 differnt shows.I didn't say shit about you go back and read it again,you bought me up?I don't worry about what you all do bro and thats real my car does 57 if you are higher than that then you'll win i really don't give a fuck,and i also have my show lincoln and an ls and my sons car will be out soon,and i will be there just remember this is supossed to be fun.

And there dick can't be in my mouth because it's way up in the midwests ass right now.Maybe at black sunday we can take it out.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

your right i dont know why am so mad ..........




you really didn't think pinky was the hottest shit around did you.(And you know it's not the cleanest)

hottest car around asshole was a cp comment because the car was in a fire you jack ass,

What are you talking about hottest car around ?



this is the shit i am talkin bout you make comments and have no idea you make them i guess....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 07:20 AM~5977767
> *your right i dont know why am so mad ..........
> you really didn't think pinky was the hottest shit around did you.(And you know it's not the cleanest)
> 
> ...


Because you were telling cali where they were last year when pinky won everything.You all only went to shows were there wasn't many high hoppers.I was just saying pinky even though it did a good job last year isn't much compared to the hoppers out there and thats just being real if you can't admitt that then your just a hater.And again if dfl would have gone to many shows they would have been higher alot higher and if we would have left the monte alone it was also higher and both had v8's again just being real.I know there are high cars out here,nim you all dfl us pittbull and hollywood and jimmy,problem is none of us showed up thats all i'm saying.And look how mad peeps get over hoppin thats why we don't hopp or own clubmates we don't need this bull in our club over hoppin.

And your fabian gaymacho comment see who really started it.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2006, 02:38 AM~5977827
> *Because you were telling cali where they were last year when pinky won everything.You all only went to shows were there wasn't many high hoppers.I was just saying pinky even though it did a good job last year isn't much compared to the hoppers out there and thats just being real if you can't admitt that then your just a hater.And again if dfl would have gone to many shows they would have been higher alot higher and if we would have left the monte alone it was also higher and both had v8's again just being real.I know there are high cars out here,nim you all dfl us pittbull and hollywood and jimmy,problem is none of us showed up thats all i'm saying.And look how mad peeps get over hoppin thats why we don't hopp or own clubmates we don't need this bull in our club over hoppin.
> 
> And your fabian gaymacho comment see who really started it.
> *


I can understand that Suburban


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 07:09 AM~5977725
> *fuck you how bout that bitch...........hottest car around asshole was a cp comment because the car was in a fire you jack ass,a man is a man no matter what region he is from so spit thier dick out your mouth homie.
> as for being on here i haven't been i came to see the bad ass cali cars that came out here i am not the one that was talkin bout being someones back yard and shit,they were here and suposed to be at the lrm event showdown we were there
> they canceled we didnt really feel like driving to chicago next day after they didnt give us the love to show up at our picnic and that is most likely why no one will be in detroit to marrow,sry that is just the way life goes.
> ...


Thats not how it should be no one can make all the shows but you should still support if you can.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Lets make black sunday the hopping event of the year if the west coast wants the best the midwest has to offer make it to this one no bullshit this time,everyone be there you have a month to plan it out.


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

You know what, why don't every body just shut the fuck up. Jimmy, you should be trying to chill this shit out, because after all, it will be your sponsored picnic that will suffer it shit gets all out of hand. I thought this was supposed to be a unity picnic. Well people are gonna catch feelings, if you got cats like truucha starting posts such as this one. Yeah we all know cali does the damn thing, and we also know that some of the cats in the midwest thatcan hold their own has jumped on the cali bandwagon for one reason or another. It's all good. Everybody has the clubs, and everybody has their opinions. fact of the matter, Your show post says come on detroit fuck the bullshit let's have some unity, but then you turn around and let your man start post like this. Go figure.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2006, 03:49 AM~5977863
> *Thats not how it should be no one can make all the shows but you should still support if you can.
> *


you are right ..nut we have been to almost all of the widwest events,one year or another,and the support for our picnic has been limited to the same people every year and we enjoy ourselfs every year the people who do come out to our picnic are treated very well in my opinion and we show our gratitude and support those who suportt us and they treat us very well at thier shows or any where they see us as a matter of fact.

So why would we as people continue to travle week after week month after month and year after year to shows put on by people who find it unimportant to come and show us love,we dont and we wont.


WE HAVE SHOWED THE MIDWEST AS MUCH SUPPORT AS ANY OTHER CLUB OUT HERE,AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO SUPPORT OUR FRIENDS AND FELLOW RIDERS IN ANY WAY WE CAN.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2006, 03:38 AM~5977827
> *Because you were telling cali where they were last year when pinky won everything.You all only went to shows were there wasn't many high hoppers.I was just saying pinky even though it did a good job last year isn't much compared to the hoppers out there and thats just being real if you can't admitt that then your just a hater.And again if dfl would have gone to many shows they would have been higher alot higher and if we would have left the monte alone it was also higher and both had v8's again just being real.I know there are high cars out here,nim you all dfl us pittbull and hollywood and jimmy,problem is none of us showed up thats all i'm saying.And look how mad peeps get over hoppin thats why we don't hopp or own clubmates we don't need this bull in our club over hoppin.
> 
> And your fabian gaymacho comment see who really started it.
> *


jason took the monte to a show almost every week end in florida twice,in detroit twice wisconsin.and many more places thaan i can remember so there were plenty of times where anyone could of showed up,but they didnt so he won every where he went unless the car stuck...the cali cars are painted and they are chromed but the wheels are not in the wheel wells and the one sticks chrome dont make stuck hopping,and when i said we went to building rides the hop not hopper sthat can drive ,i think NENE took that as a cut towards him and it was not ..CP'S cutty has the wheels back out of the wheel wells and nice paint does that mean it is a clean lowrider that hopps ...NO ..it is a hopper that he can drive that is why he has a lowrider too
this is going in circles with the same shit we have all been saying for the last 2 years....

BLACK SUNDAY no complaints about shit if you dont like the way the cars are built or look or are dressed up for the show then dont pull up on each other.


----------



## royal shaggy (Jan 5, 2006)

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/djjoe292001/Milandshow016.jpghttp://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/djjoe292001/Milandshow013.jpghttp://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/djjoe292001/Milandshow031.jpghttp://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/djjoe292001/Milandshow068.jpghttp://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/djjoe292001/Milandshow034.jpgI just wanted 2 Say THANKS 2 ALL that came out & SUPPORTed us...& 2 all that Help out,& R going 2 HELP out.. Justin and his 1988 Volkswagon Jetta FAT AZZ CUSTOMS


----------



## royal shaggy (Jan 5, 2006)

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/djjoe292001/Milandshow012.jpg
[IMG]http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/djjoe292001/Milandshow014.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/djjoe292001/Milandshow016.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/djj...landshow013.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/djj...landshow031.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/djj...landshow068.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g257/djj...landshow034.jpg
I just wanted 2 Say THANKS 2 ALL that came out & SUPPORTed us...& 2 all that Help out,& R going 2 HELP out.. Justin and his 1988 Volkswagon Jetta 
FAT AZZ CUSTOMS


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

it was very touching what TJ and everyone did for theat young man..glad i could help make it happen at the show..PROPS TO FATAZZ


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn so much fighting lol


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ITS NOT FIGHTING..its all love in here..yes the west coast came and busted our ass here in michigan..proof is in the pics..the only hoppers that really are here are from the majestics..so its not like they are gonna nose each other up..i respect the guys for building the cars and coming from the west coast to show us what they got..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

tonyo thanks for your concern but this is definately not about my picnic these 2 homies have been going at it for some years. i got love for the majestics and i got love for westside (shit we have grown up in this lowrider game together and i got respect for my homies). as far as the picnic yes it is about real riders, unity and dedication. my homeboys from az and cali came in for support and put it down for the last week and i have to give major props to them. and trust me in 8 years we had one small fight and it wasnt even a lowrider that got into the fight, it was a minitruck and a big rim fan. us lowriders respect and appreciate each other and know how to act at a picnic.

and juandik you say we didnt support you but you knew i couldnt make it but big bill did come down with the dancers for support. just thought would point that out


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 12:04 AM~5977424
> *i dont give a shit where you will be at where the fuck did you jackasses learn to read? i said we will be at BLACK SUNDAY ,pull up or shut the fuck up end of story.
> *


i got your jack ass hangin bitch cum take a hit. (sunday) dont be scared i got you a shit what size you wear ( smedium_)


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

oknow it is getting pretty deep in here


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 12:04 AM~5977424
> *i dont give a shit where you will be at where the fuck did you jackasses learn to read? i said we will be at BLACK SUNDAY ,pull up or shut the fuck up end of story.
> *


1 MORE THING YOU CAN NEVER BEAT CALI GET THAT THROUGH YOUR FAT HEAD BITCH KNOW I WILL PAY FOR YOU TO BRING YOUR CAR TO VEGAS AS LONG AS YOU GET THERE AND IF YOU LOOSE WE GET TO FUCK YOU UP IS THAT A DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

NOSE EM UP BOYZ AND SHUT THE FUCK UP...ALL THE SHIT TALKING GOING ON..
SMILEY I HAVE SEEN WHAT CALI HAS TO OFFER juandik I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT U GOT..NEVER SEEN YOURS IN PERSON..NOW TO CUT ALL THE ILL DO THI AND ILL DO THAT NOSE EM AND DO THE FUCKING THING


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 12:04 AM~5977424
> *i dont give a shit where you will be at where the fuck did you jackasses learn to read? i said we will be at BLACK SUNDAY ,pull up or shut the fuck up end of story.
> *


KNOW SHUT THE FUCK UP PICK UP YOUR PANTTIES AND STEP AWAY FROM THE DILDO :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 16 2006, 07:39 AM~5978736
> *1 MORE THING  YOU CAN  NEVER  BEAT  CALI  GET THAT  THROUGH  YOUR FAT  HEAD  BITCH  KNOW  I WILL PAY  FOR YOU TO  BRING  YOUR CAR  TO VEGAS  AS  LONG AS  YOU GET  THERE AND  IF  YOU  LOOSE  WE GET  TO  FUCK  YOU  UP  IS THAT A DEAL  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

*well there will be another hop of in michigan! so st louis, chicago, ohio get ready. I know that truucha, todd, and nene are aware of this show in grand rapids michigan.
Its the lowrider hop off at the 28th street metro cruise on august 26th. there will be three classes. single, double, and radical. $1000.00 for 1st $500.00 2nd $250.00 for 3rd. and to top it off thats a $1000.00 for 1st place in each catagory. there is no regersratation fee to enter. just show up and hop! for more info contact steve 616-292-8845*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 16 2006, 02:53 PM~5978785
> *NOSE EM UP BOYZ AND SHUT THE FUCK UP...ALL THE SHIT TALKING GOING ON..
> SMILEY I HAVE SEEN WHAT CALI HAS TO OFFER juandik I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT U GOT..NEVER SEEN YOURS IN PERSON..NOW TO CUT ALL THE ILL DO THI AND ILL DO THAT NOSE EM AND DO THE FUCKING THING
> *


This is juans car the way it looked when it came out at the highest it did was 42 ,thats why i fight with him he's not real how can you dogg nene and todds clean ass hoppers with this?And they are in the high 50's too 60's


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2006, 09:15 AM~5978881
> *This is juans car the way it looked when it came out at the highest it did was 42 ,thats why i fight with him he's not real how can you dogg nene and todds clean ass hoppers with this?And they are in the high 50's too 60's
> 
> 
> ...


KNOW THATS A SHIT BUCKET RIGHT THERE MY CADDI HOPPS HIGHER THEN THAT SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2006, 09:15 AM~5978881
> *This is juans car the way it looked when it came out at the highest it did was 42 ,thats why i fight with him he's not real how can you dogg nene and todds clean ass hoppers with this?And they are in the high 50's too 60's
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: : CANT STOP LAUGHING KNOW THAT S A SHAME FORGET IT I`M NOT PAYING FOR THAT PILE OF SHIT TO COME TO VEGAS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I think it's sad when people dogg other people's cars period. Everyone starts somewhere and some of the Big Shots out there building nice shit NOW, didn't always have the nicest shit. I ain't nobody but the cars I have now are nicer than they were when I started lowriding, If someone would have dogged my car like you guys do I probably would have quit and not dealt with the aggravation of it. You never know someones story and what they have been through just to get what they have.

I like show cars that's my thing....but you guys make this hopping shit harder than it needs to be. Hopping is Hopping. If you pull up on someone and there car hops higher than yours, YOU LOST. Engine size, paint, chrome none of that matters. It does in a show but not a Hop. If you see a car that isn't a show car but it is swangin and your show car swangs, but not as high as the other one is, you might not want to pull up becasue if it is a hop...YOU WILL GET SERVED


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ^^^^^^


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 16 2006, 10:49 AM~5979051
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ^^^^^^
> *



x2


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 09:41 PM~5977289
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



just playin big bro :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 16 2006, 10:43 AM~5979007
> *I think it's sad when people dogg other people's cars period.  Everyone starts somewhere and some of the Big Shots out there building nice shit NOW, didn't always have the nicest shit.  I ain't nobody but the cars I have now are nicer than they were when I started lowriding, If someone would have dogged my car like you guys do I probably would have quit and not dealt with the aggravation of it.  You never know someones story and what they have been through just to get what they have.
> 
> I like show cars that's my thing....but you guys make this hopping shit harder than it needs to be.  Hopping is Hopping.  If you pull up on someone and there car hops higher than yours, YOU LOST.  Engine size, paint, chrome none of that matters.  It does in a show but not a Hop.  If you see a car that isn't a show car but it is swangin and your show car swangs, but not as high as the other one is, you might not want to pull up becasue if it is a hop...YOU WILL GET SERVED
> *


You have a point but you do need to stick with atleast the same style of car. Like if somebody with a g body pulled up on John's big body and beat him, he didn't get served. Ya feel me. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 16 2006, 11:11 AM~5979211
> *You have a point but you do need to stick with atleast the same style of car.  Like if somebody with a g body pulled up on John's big body and beat him, he didn't get served.  Ya feel me. :biggrin:
> *


exactly thats why I never under stood when g-bodies would puul up to me and they might have gotten 1 inch on me they thought they won.never understood that keep them paired up right


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 16 2006, 07:39 AM~5978736
> *1 MORE THING  YOU CAN  NEVER  BEAT  CALI  GET THAT  THROUGH  YOUR FAT  HEAD  BITCH  KNOW  I WILL PAY  FOR YOU TO  BRING  YOUR CAR  TO VEGAS  AS  LONG AS  YOU GET  THERE AND  IF  YOU  LOOSE  WE GET  TO  FUCK  YOU  UP  IS THAT A DEAL  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 16 2006, 08:11 AM~5979211
> *You have a point but you do need to stick with atleast the same style of car.  Like if somebody with a g body pulled up on John's big body and beat him, he didn't get served.  Ya feel me. :biggrin:
> *



but if this pulls up on him, he will get served :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2006, 10:15 AM~5978881
> *This is juans car the way it looked when it came out at the highest it did was 42 ,thats why i fight with him he's not real how can you dogg nene and todds clean ass hoppers with this?And they are in the high 50's too 60's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2006, 11:28 AM~5979344
> *but if this pulls up on him, he will get served :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

the caddy will be ready for the midwest next year just took a year off to see if anyone would build something but no one has so I am keeping it to get her ready for next year


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

DO YOUR THIZLE NIM


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2006, 11:28 AM~5979344
> *but if this pulls up on him, he will get served :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Really!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2006, 11:36 AM~5979414
> *DO YOUR THIZLE NIM
> *


for sure homie.you'll see


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2006, 11:28 AM~5979340
> *exactly thats why I never under stood when g-bodies would puul up to me and they might have gotten 1 inch on me they thought they won.never understood that keep them paired up right
> *


You and I both had to go through this Nim, we had big cars doing inches and there was nobody for us to hop so we had to hop g bodys. What can you do? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i can not understand all the fighting about who dick is bigger i kow there is a couple people in here that do not like each other but some times you just have to let it go todd is my boy he is doing the damn thang but i am MID_WEST and i will have a hopper next year with all STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS in it we are in this all for the same thang the love of hopping/lowriding lets just stop all the drama and just nose up and if you get beat go back build it uop and come back til you win 

just my .02


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 16 2006, 11:41 AM~5979465
> *You and I both had to go through this Nim, we had big cars doing inches and there was nobody for us to hop so we had to hop g bodys.  What can you do? :dunno:
> *


true but I guess theres comp.now :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 16 2006, 11:42 AM~5979480
> *i can not understand all the fighting about who dick is bigger i kow there is a couple people in here that do not like each other but some times you just have to let it go todd is my boy he is doing the damn thang but i am MID_WEST and i will have a hopper next year with all STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS in it we are in this all for the same thang the love of hopping/lowriding lets just stop all the drama and just nose up and if you get beat go back build it uop and come back til you win
> 
> just my .02
> *


what you building?trust me homie they will talk shit still.I always gave props when some one beat me but when I beat them they were all like it is weighed it has 4 to the nose.iy was built in cali.I still shut them down and am planning on doing it again next year


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2006, 11:35 AM~5979406
> *the caddy will be ready for the midwest next year just took a year off to see if anyone would build something but no one has so I am keeping it to get her ready for next year
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2006, 07:15 AM~5978881
> *This is juans car the way it looked when it came out at the highest it did was 42 ,thats why i fight with him he's not real how can you dogg nene and todds clean ass hoppers with this?And they are in the high 50's too 60's
> 
> 
> ...


shit i'm told that my linc. did that in the second lick before it busted a hoes, and my car is the lowest hitter from the westcoast out there right now with todd and nene.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 16 2006, 12:13 PM~5979684
> *shit i'm told that my linc. did that in the second lick bufore it broke, and my care is the lowest hitter from the westcoast out there right now with todd and nene.
> *


whats up homie?my bad I didn't get a chance to relax and chill with you all bro.next time bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2006, 10:51 AM~5979568
> *what you building?trust me homie they will talk shit still.I always gave props when some one beat me but when I beat them they were all like it is weighed it has 4 to the nose.iy was built in cali.I still shut them down and am planning on doing it again next year
> *


we are building a street hopper 89 caddy one like yours but i am not looking for high high inchs lol


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2006, 09:19 AM~5979721
> *whats up homie?my bad I didn't get a chance to relax and chill with you all bro.next time bro
> *


don't trip next time homie whether in chi. or in L.A. it don't matter you know how we do it.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 16 2006, 12:21 PM~5979739
> *don't trip next time homie whether in chi. or in L.A. it don't matter you know how we do it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

BIG SMILEY WHO WE FUCKIN UP DOGGY??????


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 16 2006, 11:44 AM~5979862
> *BIG SMILEY WHO WE FUCKIN UP DOGGY??????
> *


 :biggrin: SUPP ANGEL


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 15 2006, 11:42 PM~5977614
> *Why i saw silvers video just letting you know ahead of time.
> *


i realy don't give a fuck if you seen the tape just get you ass ready 

i might be there before black sunday


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

lets all hop and then have a beer


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2006, 09:28 AM~5979344
> *but if this pulls up on him, he will get served :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fix that balljoint and come get you some fool you you shits that 
i got some on your gas if you serve me and don't be on no bull shit let me no
if YOU WANT SOME ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



I WILL TELL YOU WHAT that car mat be doin 50 but not 60 the muthafucka reading the stick is binding down i'm 5'11 and i don't get on my knees to read 60"s .........



i dont no maybe you guys read your stick diffrent all i no is the bottom of the tire's is were it stops 






hit me on p.m if you need that gas money in advance buy the way i aint playing about that gas money but if you lose i want your front 2 wheels after we load it on the trailer


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

well there will be another hop of in michigan! so st louis, chicago, ohio get ready. I know that truucha, todd, and nene are aware of this show in grand rapids michigan.
Its the lowrider hop off at the 28th street metro cruise on august 26th. there will be three classes. single, double, and radical. $1000.00 for 1st $500.00 2nd $250.00 for 3rd. and to top it off thats a $1000.00 for 1st place in each catagory. there is no regersratation fee to enter. just show up and hop! for more info contact steve 616-292-8845


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 16 2006, 10:40 AM~5980294
> *fix that balljoint and come get you some fool you you shits that
> i got some on your gas if you serve me and don't be on no bull shit let me no
> if YOU WANT SOME ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ...



whateva whateva, dudes in your pic are on there knees reading that stick :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 16 2006, 12:24 PM~5980161
> *i realy don't give a fuck if you seen the tape just get you ass ready
> 
> i might be there before black sunday
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOWN_LOW_DVDS (Jul 9, 2006)

YO John if they decide to call you out give me a call we will put it all on film for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 16 2006, 02:40 PM~5980294
> *fix that balljoint and come get you some fool you you shits that
> i got some on your gas if you serve me and don't be on no bull shit let me no
> if YOU WANT SOME ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ...


get em john!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Aug 16 2006, 12:28 PM~5980955
> *get em john!
> *


 :uh: LAME WHAT DONT YOU GET CUZ? HIS BIG BODYS NOT EVEN ON THE BUMPER, THIS ONES BEEN FOR TWO YEARS NOW


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dam all of this is getting crazy guys..once again..you guys nose em up settle everything then lets have a beer :biggrin:


----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 13 2006, 10:26 PM~5961433
> *Hey Truucha, I was a little dissapointed in the Midwest for not showing up. I was the only one there to represent single pump. Nene and Todd did there thing, I give them their props, It was nice to finally have some competition.
> *


Wait a hott minute! No disrespect but I dont remember you even placin in Indy with your 29 inches! Im glad your doin your thing, however you should take back that statment about "the competition" because you did get your ass handed to ya!
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 16 2006, 03:53 PM~5981096
> *dam all of this is getting crazy guys..once again..you guys nose em up settle everything then lets have a beer :biggrin:
> *


I want in LOL


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2006, 05:43 PM~5981322
> *I want in LOL
> *


always gotta have love for the lacs


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2006, 01:43 PM~5981322
> *I want in LOL
> *


 :uh: & you should get in homie, it going down at BLACK SUNDAY in ST. LOUIS homie, come & do the do


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2006, 01:45 PM~5981061
> *:uh:  LAME WHAT DONT YOU GET CUZ? HIS BIG BODYS NOT EVEN ON THE BUMPER, THIS ONES BEEN FOR TWO YEARS NOW
> *


like i said i got your gas money come on out and get your ass handed to you 


liike i said that car is barly doing 50 


dont worry my shit will never hit bumper just come on out :angry:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i'm ready for the trip to black sunday. i got the next bottle John. uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 16 2006, 03:53 PM~5981364
> *like i said i got your gas money come  on out and get your ass handed to you
> liike i said that car is barly doing 50
> dont worry my shit will never hit bumper  just come on out :angry:
> *


WILL YOU PAY FOR MY GAS IF I COME OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 16 2006, 02:59 PM~5981382
> *:biggrin:
> WILL  YOU PAY FOR  MY GAS IF I COME  OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


bring it on let me in advance 6months





















let me no that week buy the way you better have a bigbody


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 16 2006, 02:59 PM~5981382
> *:biggrin:
> WILL  YOU PAY FOR  MY GAS IF I COME  OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN FOOL YOU ALWAYS WANT GAS MONEY YOURE BALLING ARENT YOU. THE TIME I SERVED YOU I HAD TO COME TO YOU CAUSE I DIDNT WANT TO PAY YOU YOUR GAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 16 2006, 04:14 PM~5981482
> *bring it on let me in advance  6months
> let me no that week buy the way you better have a bigbody
> *


AS LONG AS YOU PAY FOR THE GAS I WILL BRING YOU ANYTHING YOU WANT AND BRAKE YOU OFF AND THATS A PROMISE :biggrin: SO THAT WILL BE ABOUT 2000.00 IN GAS AND WE WILL BET ANOTHER 2000.00 DAM YOU MIGHT HAVE TO SELL YOUR CAR TO PAY ME :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 16 2006, 04:16 PM~5981500
> *DAMN FOOL YOU ALWAYS WANT GAS MONEY YOURE BALLING ARENT YOU. THE TIME I SERVED YOU I HAD TO COME TO YOU CAUSE I DIDNT WANT TO PAY YOU YOUR GAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AND AGAIN YOU MUST HAVE BUMPED YOUR MELON MAN CAN YOU EVER TAKE THAT LOSE AS A MAN YOU GOT SERVED BY ME. AND I`M NOT A BALLER I`M A BALLER ON A BUDGET :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2006, 02:45 PM~5981061
> *:uh:  LAME WHAT DONT YOU GET CUZ? HIS BIG BODYS NOT EVEN ON THE BUMPER, THIS ONES BEEN FOR TWO YEARS NOW
> *


dude john's is on bumper it will be on the first VOL of DOWN LOW :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Wait a hott minute! No disrespect but I dont remember you even placin in Indy with your 29 inches! Im glad your doin your thing, however you should take back that statment about "the competition" because you did get your ass handed to ya!



Hey homie, Sometimes your car just don't work. It didn't work that day, but every other show it has worked, And by the way I qualified for Vegas at the Showdown!!!! And as far as the competition goes, the last few shows that I went to I was the only single pump to show up. So it was nice to actually hop against somebody. So if you ain't got nuthin for me homie, I suggest that you just stay on the sidelines.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

^^^ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

man y is noone given any props to show-n-go man they put it down with the next episode ill give the props cause it was clean and it was on the bumper


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up doug whats cracking


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 16 2006, 02:55 PM~5981699
> *dude john's is on bumper it will be on the first VOL of DOWN LOW  :biggrin:
> *



HES TWO YEARS BEHIND :biggrin: 60" HERE ALL NORTHWEST CAN VOUCH FOR THAT........


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THE BIG BODY HASNT BEEN FUCKED WITH IN A YEAR, AND WAS GONNA BE SOLD, BUT TWO ARE TRYING REALLY HARD TO GET HOPPED ON IN YOUR OWN HOOD!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 sic 86_@Aug 16 2006, 04:09 PM~5981787
> *man y is noone given any props to show-n-go man they put it down with the next episode ill give the props cause it was clean and it was on the bumper
> *


thank you but its all good that car has been out for a while


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

i herd there might be a single there for u guys 60in not bent stretched shit....sucker and lead free!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 16 2006, 10:39 AM~5978736
> *1 MORE THING  YOU CAN  NEVER  BEAT  CALI  GET THAT  THROUGH  YOUR FAT  HEAD  BITCH  KNOW  I WILL PAY  FOR YOU TO  BRING  YOUR CAR  TO VEGAS  AS  LONG AS  YOU GET  THERE AND  IF  YOU  LOOSE   WE GET  TO  FUCK  YOU  UP  IS THAT A DEAL   :biggrin:
> *


i say you give it a shot any way how bout that deal ? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 05:55 PM~5982382
> *i say you give it a shot any way how bout that deal ?
> *


YOU GOING TO VEGAS JUAN?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 16 2006, 09:02 PM~5982435
> *YOU GOING TO VEGAS JUAN?
> *


nah i dont gamble rich,but we will be at black sunday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

DO I SMELL I GRUDGE MATCH LOL


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 16 2006, 10:43 AM~5979007
> *I think it's sad when people dogg other people's cars period.  Everyone starts somewhere and some of the Big Shots out there building nice shit NOW, didn't always have the nicest shit.  I ain't nobody but the cars I have now are nicer than they were when I started lowriding, If someone would have dogged my car like you guys do I probably would have quit and not dealt with the aggravation of it.  You never know someones story and what they have been through just to get what they have.
> I like show cars that's my thing....but you guys make this hopping shit harder than it needs to be.  Hopping is Hopping.  If you pull up on someone and there car hops higher than yours, YOU LOST.  Engine size, paint, chrome none of that matters.  It does in a show but not a Hop.  If you see a car that isn't a show car but it is swangin and your show car swangs, but not as high as the other one is, you might not want to pull up becasue if it is a hop...YOU WILL GET SERVED
> *


The sad thing about our lowriding community is a lot of so called "Lowriders" don't understand that. Some people have to work a little harder to get something nice. It's no hate to the people that can get it rather easy. But at the same time, some people bring getting dogged about they cars upon themselves.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 17 2006, 02:55 AM~5982382
> *i say you give it a shot any way how bout that deal ?
> *


woooo hhhoooo , he said cali ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, MIDWEST is to big for one little state to try to serve ,,, better luck next time , we dont pull out over here for junk ass hoppers or stuck shit sorry , really not worth our time ........ we build REAL LOWRIDERS ..... tell them juan :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

well there will be another hop of in michigan! so st louis, chicago, ohio get ready. I know that truucha, todd, and nene are aware of this show in grand rapids michigan.
Its the lowrider hop off at the 28th street metro cruise on august 26th. there will be three classes. single, double, and radical. $1000.00 for 1st $500.00 2nd $250.00 for 3rd. and to top it off thats a $1000.00 for 1st place in each catagory. there is no regersratation fee to enter. just show up and hop! for more info contact steve 616-292-8845


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

my boys shit here sticks when it hops ,so does that coulnt as comp for other stuckers...i mean stuck hopper?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

All this talk about beating my homies ass over shit talking is just plain stupid. Can't anybody talk shit without crying about it? If you can't deal with the shit talking then keep your car and yourself at home. Because everyone is in it for the same reason, to have a good time and enjoy lowriding. How about this, for the people that like to talk shit about beating someones ass bring your car out and let it do the talking.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 16 2006, 05:11 PM~5982517
> *woooo hhhoooo , he said cali ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, MIDWEST  is to big for one little state to try to serve ,,, better luck next time , we dont pull out over here for junk ass hoppers or stuck shit sorry , really not worth our time ........ we build REAL LOWRIDERS ..... tell them juan :biggrin:
> *


no disrespect homie but the west coast has some of the cleanest hopper out there and i mean hopper, about beating the mid west all the time maybe you guys will get a couple of wins but you haven't so don't regard as has junk ass hoppers.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

FUCK HOPPING TRUCKS :uh:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 16 2006, 05:11 PM~5982517
> *woooo hhhoooo , he said cali ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, MIDWEST  is to big for one little state to try to serve ,,, better luck next time , we dont pull out over here for junk ass hoppers or stuck shit sorry , really not worth our time ........ we build REAL LOWRIDERS ..... tell them juan :biggrin:
> *


no disrespect homie but the west coast has some of the cleanest hopper out there and i mean hopper, about beating the mid west all the time maybe you guys will get a couple of wins but you haven't so don't regard as has junk ass hoppers.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 16 2006, 07:11 PM~5982517
> *woooo hhhoooo , he said cali ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, MIDWEST  is to big for one little state to try to serve ,,, better luck next time , we dont pull out over here for junk ass hoppers or stuck shit sorry , really not worth our time ........ we build REAL LOWRIDERS ..... tell them juan :biggrin:
> *


They probally won't show knowing there is going to be hoppers there. :biggrin: I mean really has there ever been alot of hoppers show up in Michigan? Black Sunday would be worth the drive if everyone shows up. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 06:55 PM~5982382
> *i say you give it a shot any way how bout that deal ? :biggrin:
> *


dogg i dont want you to get beat up and then get emberassed :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 16 2006, 07:11 PM~5982517
> *woooo hhhoooo , he said cali ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, MIDWEST  is to big for one little state to try to serve ,,, better luck next time , we dont pull out over here for junk ass hoppers or stuck shit sorry , really not worth our time ........ we build REAL LOWRIDERS ..... tell them juan :biggrin:
> *


you must have built juans car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you crack me up get back to the drawing board :twak: :twak: and dont you ever call that a lowrider or a hopper


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 16 2006, 07:26 PM~5982603
> *All this talk about beating my homies ass over shit talking is just plain stupid.  Can't anybody talk shit without crying about it?  If you can't deal with the shit talking then keep your car and yourself at home.  Because everyone is in it for the same reason, to have a good time and enjoy lowriding.  How about this, for the people that like to talk shit about beating someones ass bring your car out and let it do the talking.
> *


you need to preach that to you club member 1st b4 you come on and talk and my homies did come out there to play but i guess you guys were to scared :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 16 2006, 07:11 PM~5982517
> *woooo hhhoooo , he said cali ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, MIDWEST  is to big for one little state to try to serve ,,, better luck next time , we dont pull out over here for junk ass hoppers or stuck shit sorry , really not worth our time ........ we build REAL LOWRIDERS ..... tell them juan :biggrin:
> *


just admit it that you dont have shit to hopp and get it over with i got a shirt for you too another (smedium ) for you too :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

www.pitbullhydraulics.com

check it out, you will see a clean ass hopper or two on that site....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 16 2006, 08:11 PM~5982517
> *, we dont pull out over here for junk ass hoppers or stuck shit sorry , really not worth our time ........ we build REAL LOWRIDERS ..... tell them juan :biggrin:
> *


naw man each one of those cars were pretty clean I'd have to say


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Aug 16 2006, 08:16 PM~5982851
> *www.pitbullhydraulics.com
> 
> check it out, you will see a clean ass hopper or two on that site....
> *


we dont need to see that sight we already know what we got :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 16 2006, 09:19 PM~5982868
> *naw man each one of those cars were pretty clean I'd have to say
> *


lets be honest though tru, thats the only clean hoppers that cali has had out for a while, no denying that......first ones that has had bumpers in at least 2-3 years. Thats not hating thats the truth!


and don't get me wrong cus they came out here and did it up there in michigan...and I love nene's ride shit is off the hook.....but to say they shut down the midwest is upsurd, they shut down michigan and thats it!
When they hit up every state in the midwest and serve EVERYONE in the midwest that is doing big #'s then they can officially say they SHUTDOWN the midwest.....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Aug 16 2006, 07:27 PM~5982945
> *lets be honest though tru, thats the only clean hoppers that cali has had out for a while, no denying that......first ones that has had bumpers in at least 2-3 years.  Thats not hating thats the truth!
> *


WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU BEEN TO CALI,,,,,,,,YOU NEED TO LEAVE THE COUNTRY A LIL MORE OFTEN AND VISIT THE BIG CITY,,,,,,,,,,,,,YOU ONLY SEE CIRCUS CARS ON VIDEOS CUZ THATS ALL THEY WANNA FILM


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

that could be true, I haven't ever been to cali......


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Aug 16 2006, 09:27 PM~5982945
> *lets be honest though tru, thats the only clean hoppers that cali has had out for a while, no denying that......first ones that has had bumpers in at least 2-3 years.  Thats not hating thats the truth!
> *


I can only speak for the homie Todd from AZ every car I have seen him build has been damn near turn-table material and gets up. He reminds me of what V-max has been doing. Hopping clean ass cars!!! Yes we've all seen alot of junk cars in cali, but guess what.............the cars that came to our show weren't junk  And like I said: I personally invited alot midwest heavyweights and offered to help w/ expenses and nobody showed except homie from OH and Showango. This post was started by Truucha wondering where everyone was, and we still haven't answered that. Like I said I know no-one can make all the shows all the time, but they came to Chi-town last month and back to Detroit this month. If anyone wanted a chance to show someone whats up this was it!


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 16 2006, 09:34 PM~5982994
> *I can only speak for the  homie Todd from AZ every car I have seen him build has been  damn near turn-table material and gets up. He reminds me of what V-max has been doing. Hopping clean ass cars!!! Yes we've all seen alot of junk cars in cali, but guess what.............the cars that came to our show  weren't junk  And like I said: I personally invited alot midwest heavyweights and offered to help w/ expenses and nobody showed except homie from OH and Showango. This post was started by Truucha wondering where everyone was, and we still haven't answered that. Like I said I know no-one can make all the shows all the time, but they came to Chi-town last month and back to Detroit this month. If anyone wanted a chance to show someone whats up this was it!
> *


hey i never said they weren't clean


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 16 2006, 10:08 PM~5982815
> *you need to preach that to you club member 1st  b4 you come  on and talk and my homies did come  out there to play  but i guess you guys were to scared  :biggrin:
> *


no fear in my eyes player,and i am a grown up i can handle myself.

Uour boys will be in town for BLACK SUNDAY ,we will be in town for BLACK SUNDAY.

send what ever you want bring what ever you want this will settle this whole areguement with out the tears and snivling on the net ,WHAT ELSE NEEDS TO BE SAID? IT IS ON AT BALCK SUNDAY !

PULL THE FUCK UP ..OR SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

IM CONFUSED NOW :angry: IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP? OR A FIGHT? OR BOTH?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2006, 09:19 PM~5983337
> *IM CONFUSED NOW :angry:  IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP? OR A FIGHT? OR BOTH?
> *


Depends on who's drinking. :biggrin: How's the new DVD?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 16 2006, 07:27 PM~5983396
> *Depends on who's drinking. :biggrin:  How's the new DVD?
> *



:biggrin: its coo, you should order some  :biggrin:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 09:17 PM~5983305
> *no fear in my eyes player,and i am a grown up i can handle myself.
> 
> Uour boys will be in town for BLACK SUNDAY  ,we will be in town for BLACK SUNDAY.
> ...


plz dont pull yours up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 16 2006, 03:43 PM~5979007
> *I think it's sad when people dogg other people's cars period.  Everyone starts somewhere and some of the Big Shots out there building nice shit NOW, didn't always have the nicest shit.  I ain't nobody but the cars I have now are nicer than they were when I started lowriding, If someone would have dogged my car like you guys do I probably would have quit and not dealt with the aggravation of it.  You never know someones story and what they have been through just to get what they have.
> 
> I like show cars that's my thing....but you guys make this hopping shit harder than it needs to be.  Hopping is Hopping.  If you pull up on someone and there car hops higher than yours, YOU LOST.  Engine size, paint, chrome none of that matters.  It does in a show but not a Hop.  If you see a car that isn't a show car but it is swangin and your show car swangs, but not as high as the other one is, you might not want to pull up becasue if it is a hop...YOU WILL GET SERVED
> *


Hello read back the ones doing the dogging are the ones with the not as nice cars,how can you dogg someone whos car is way cleaner and hopping just as high?Go back anf read this topic from the start.And really it started last year with the midwest talking shit on cali and now they got what they asked for.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 16 2006, 04:11 PM~5979211
> *You have a point but you do need to stick with atleast the same style of car.  Like if somebody with a g body pulled up on John's big body and beat him, he didn't get served.  Ya feel me. :biggrin:
> *


Oh really like when you all pulled up on my big body with a g-body? :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2006, 04:35 PM~5979406
> *the caddy will be ready for the midwest next year just took a year off to see if anyone would build something but no one has so I am keeping it to get her ready for next year
> *


Nah bro we need it at black sunday you have a month get to work. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 16 2006, 04:42 PM~5979480
> *i can not understand all the fighting about who dick is bigger i kow there is a couple people in here that do not like each other but some times you just have to let it go todd is my boy he is doing the damn thang but i am MID_WEST and i will have a hopper next year with all STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS in it we are in this all for the same thang the love of hopping/lowriding lets just stop all the drama and just nose up and if you get beat go back build it uop and come back til you win
> 
> just my .02
> *


Who doesn't like someone? :biggrin: You can see that somepoeple can't take a lose they have all sorts of excuses.They know who they are.This topic got started last year when most out here were doggin cali because of the junk hoppers on truucha,so todd put together some clean low-lows and came out and clowned,now peeps are still crying give them props and bring something to compete with them end of story.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2006, 04:51 PM~5979568
> *what you building?trust me homie they will talk shit still.I always gave props when some one beat me but when I beat them they were all like it is weighed it has 4 to the nose.iy was built in cali.I still shut them down and am planning on doing it again next year
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Yeah the same people that are crying now.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 16 2006, 05:13 PM~5979684
> *shit i'm told that my linc. did that in the second lick before it busted a hoes, and my car is the lowest hitter from the westcoast out there right now with todd and nene.
> *


And it's a big body new lincoln thats way way cleaner. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 16 2006, 06:24 PM~5980161
> *i realy don't give a fuck if you seen the tape just get you ass ready
> 
> i might be there before black sunday
> *


Be where?like i care.
:twak: :twak: I was just telling you what cali is hitting bro and it's higher then yours.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2006, 07:52 PM~5980690
> *whateva whateva, dudes in your pic are on there knees reading that stick :uh:
> *


Looks like he's bent in half to me.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 17 2006, 04:44 AM~5983897
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


You see what we deal with out here homie,fools don't know nothing about respect bro.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 17 2006, 01:02 AM~5982435
> *YOU GOING TO VEGAS JUAN?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sorry rich but thats funny.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 17 2006, 01:26 AM~5982603
> *All this talk about beating my homies ass over shit talking is just plain stupid.  Can't anybody talk shit without crying about it?  If you can't deal with the shit talking then keep your car and yourself at home.  Because everyone is in it for the same reason, to have a good time and enjoy lowriding.  How about this, for the people that like to talk shit about beating someones ass bring your car out and let it do the talking.
> *


Damn tim really i've been hearing about getting my ass beat for years,guess you should tell them it's about the cars. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 17 2006, 01:11 AM~5982517
> *woooo hhhoooo , he said cali ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, MIDWEST  is to big for one little state to try to serve ,,, better luck next time , we dont pull out over here for junk ass hoppers or stuck shit sorry , really not worth our time ........ we build REAL LOWRIDERS ..... tell them juan :biggrin:
> *


Oh no not you too, :uh: Come on pitt you are one of the big doggs out here you gonna tell me nenes car ain't clean,or the elco todd bought too stl,or the 61.Not talking shit man but be real dogg.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 17 2006, 01:30 AM~5982614
> *They probally won't show knowing there is going to be hoppers there.  :biggrin:  I mean really has there ever been alot of hoppers show up in Michigan? Black Sunday would be worth the drive if everyone shows up. :biggrin:
> *


Jamie be real man they came too stl where were you all at?I can't beleave all this bull coming from the midwest,todd is doing the damn thing shit hes had how many cars out hopping while everyone over here takes years too get one car out,and thats taking about us too.Just keep it real.You should of took the monte somewhere then you could be talking some shit.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 17 2006, 02:19 AM~5982868
> *naw man each one of those cars were pretty clean I'd have to say
> *


Finnally a midwest guy that ain't scared to tell the truth.Truth is for whatever reason (money,gas,building a car)the midwest was week this summer.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Aug 17 2006, 02:27 AM~5982945
> *lets be honest though tru, thats the only clean hoppers that cali has had out for a while, no denying that......first ones that has had bumpers in at least 2-3 years.  Thats not hating thats the truth!
> and don't get me wrong cus they came out here and did it up there in michigan...and I love nene's ride shit is off the hook.....but to say they shut down the midwest is upsurd, they shut down michigan and thats it!
> When they hit up every state in the midwest and serve EVERYONE in the midwest that is doing big #'s then they can officially say they SHUTDOWN the midwest.....
> *


Dude you most not leave indiana if you think thats all they have out there,just because truucha showed mostly the really high cars that didn't have bumpers doesn't mean thats all they had.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Aug 17 2006, 02:27 AM~5982945
> *lets be honest though tru, thats the only clean hoppers that cali has had out for a while, no denying that......first ones that has had bumpers in at least 2-3 years.  Thats not hating thats the truth!
> and don't get me wrong cus they came out here and did it up there in michigan...and I love nene's ride shit is off the hook.....but to say they shut down the midwest is upsurd, they shut down michigan and thats it!
> When they hit up every state in the midwest and serve EVERYONE in the midwest that is doing big #'s then they can officially say they SHUTDOWN the midwest.....
> *


Dude they came to a show in stl right in the middle of the midwest they went to the chi-town show another big show out here and now the michagan show thats why they are saying it,3 big shows and no one out here showed up.Thats our bad for not going to shows this summer,we need to give them there props and try to do better,not cry like most peep out here are doing.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 17 2006, 02:31 AM~5982971
> *WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU BEEN TO CALI,,,,,,,,YOU NEED TO LEAVE THE COUNTRY A LIL MORE OFTEN AND VISIT THE BIG CITY,,,,,,,,,,,,,YOU ONLY SEE CIRCUS CARS ON VIDEOS CUZ THATS ALL THEY WANNA FILM
> *


Damn they think every car out there is on truucha. :twak: :twak:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 17 2006, 02:34 AM~5982994
> *I can only speak for the  homie Todd from AZ every car I have seen him build has been  damn near turn-table material and gets up. He reminds me of what V-max has been doing. Hopping clean ass cars!!! Yes we've all seen alot of junk cars in cali, but guess what.............the cars that came to our show  weren't junk  And like I said: I personally invited alot midwest heavyweights and offered to help w/ expenses and nobody showed except homie from OH and Showango. This post was started by Truucha wondering where everyone was, and we still haven't answered that. Like I said I know no-one can make all the shows all the time, but they came to Chi-town last month and back to Detroit this month. If anyone wanted a chance to show someone whats up this was it!
> *


End of story. now go get your shit ready for black sunday and maybe they'll come back again.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2006, 11:31 PM~5983804
> *Oh really like when you all pulled up on my big body with a g-body? :uh:
> *


Our name was in your mouth not the other way around, we were heading home. You ask you shall recieve. :biggrin:


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Well to be exact, Michigan is in the eastern time zone. Does that still count as Midwest?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 17 2006, 05:18 AM~5984105
> *Our name was in your mouth not the other way around, we were heading home.  You ask you shall recieve. :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro wrong again i was just hitting mine alittle and you all went though all the trouble of unloading a radical g-body too hop at that time a stock big body,by your own words you didn't serve shit.this is about giving props to poeple that are doing it(todd and the majestics west coast crew)How long has your car dans car been down going on like 5 years?Todd has put out alot of rides this year all clean and hopping>Just give props were they are do,if your real that is.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I haven't seen one post talking shit on Todd or Nene from my car club. They are doing real big considering what gas prices are right now, even though gas is cheaper here in the midwest, I'd bottle some of that shit and take back west with me.lol Do you really think we would pull up on you if you hadn't said anything? You just got done saying "fuck Hi-Caliber" on Truucha a month before that and then try to apologize to me, Jamie was the only worker at Hi-Caliber. Why would you apologize to me? So pardon us we wouldn't put it past you to talk shit on us when we're not around. By the way everyone has had their down time including you.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 17 2006, 05:38 AM~5984224
> *I haven't seen one post talking shit on Todd or Nene from my car club.  They are doing real big considering what gas prices are right now, even though gas is cheaper here in the midwest, I'd bottle some of that shit and take back west with me.lol  Do you really think we would pull up on you if you hadn't said anything?  You just got done saying "fuck Hi-Caliber" on Truucha a month before that and then try to apologize to me, Jamie was the only worker at Hi-Caliber.  Why would you apologize to me?  So pardon us we wouldn't put it past you to talk shit on us when we're not around.  By the way everyone has had their down time including you.
> *


You are trying hard to get shit going,you all most finally be close to gettin something out.And i only sad that about the time frame becuase people like todd and nene don't take years they take months,and i also included us in the taking years to do a car.Your wrong i didn't say fuck hi-caliber i said wheres hi-caliber at,and i heard how pissed off you all were over it.And i'm sure you all never talked about us on truman rd, :uh: :uh: And yes your club was in on the talking shit too cali,mostly dan but he represents your club so you have to deal with it.Any way i gotta go i have to pick up some chromein the morning for a car we are doing at out shop.See ya.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Have a safe trip. :wave:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Looks like Black Sunday it is.. :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Can't we all just get along.me personaly I didn't want this to turn into a west coast vs. The midwest.we just wanted to have fun and show all this hatter that said that all we had was junked cars.yes we do have junked cars but now its time to shine and show you guys thay we also have clean and hot cars too.so.we didn't come and show of we just came to do what it do.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Much respect, you seem like a real cool dude. More level headed than most.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 16 2006, 11:50 PM~5984621
> *Can't we all just get along.me personaly I didn't want this to turn into a west coast vs. The midwest.we just wanted to have fun and show all this hatter that said that all we had was junked cars.yes we do have junked cars but now its time to shine and show you guys thay we also have clean and hot cars too.so.we didn't come and show of we just came to do what it do.
> *


why the fuck not, most of them hate on us anywayz, and the west stared this shit, and fuck what there gonig threw, nene !!!!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 17 2006, 01:00 AM~5984665
> *why the fuck not, most of them hate on us anywayz, and the west stared this shit,  and fuck what there gonig threw, nene  !!!!!
> *


  it don't have to be like that,now they don't have nothing to say bad about us.We showed them that we aint playing when it comes to doing the right thing.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 17 2006, 12:06 AM~5984695
> * it don't have to be like that,now they don't have nothing to say bad about us.We showed them that we aint playing when it comes to doing the right thing.
> *


haha nene you funny big dogg


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

well I all got to say that if anybody wants to see us we will be in Detroit this Sunday at the Majestic picnick with full force.now its time to go to sleep we had one of the best time out here ,we party with RICK ROSS in a well know club and we are faddeEVERY DAY I'M HUESTELING that's I'll can remember.good night.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well NENE ,are you guys going to BLACK SUNDAY like we heard?

you guys have been out here to see the best the midwest has to offer and we have not showed out the way we should have ,which in turn led to this topic,you do seem like a real cool cat even in the midst of this topic you can still be cool and not jump into the shit talkin as easy as that is to do.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

God Damn! I can't believe this topic got up to 18 pages this quick. Oh well. I was trying to see what somebody was asking about this weekend's Midwest Showdown but I ain't looking through all these pages to find out. 

The event has been down-sized due to the general public's dangerously money conscious displays over the past 30 days. We have attended several events at Gateway (and other places for that matter) and it seems that people are holding on to every penny lately. When we talked to people they blammed it on high gas prices (which goes up and down it seems like every day), the high heat (which is forecast for 87 degrees on Sunday - the latest), and some people claim they are still suffering from the major storm we had last month. With all of these factors we witnessed horrifying attendance at events where the promoters basically went BANKRUPT!!!

Hey we love Lowriding as much as anybody else, but we ain't trying to go in to the abyss for nobody. We are going after sponsorship already for an event next year. This is the last year we will call it the Midwest Showdown also. We decided that because of the confusion it seemd to cause with Michigan.

Anyway, we are still having a hop and a car show this weekend on the same lot we had the rain out show in June. 626 N. Euclid - Delmar and Euclid in the Central West End of St. Louis.


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2006, 12:07 AM~5984047
> *Dude you most not leave indiana if you think thats all they have out there,just because truucha showed mostly the really high cars that didn't have bumpers doesn't mean thats all they had.
> *


your right there i don't leave indiana much, but i was speaking of the junk hoppers that i always seen on truucha..... but don't start running your cum catcher like i was talking mad shit cus i wasn't.......


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

look..nene and todd did their thing at the showdown..props to them..this is the reason why lowriders will never get along..everyone has their own opinion on what big inches are,what clean is ect ect..yes i know its bragging rights and respect for who has the "cleanest" and "highest" hopper out there..now heres the deal..ill pull my caddy up to anyone..and ill hit my single pump and hit a big whopping 18 inches big fucking deal..now would i be hated on or respected for at least pulling up?thats what it sems like its boiling down to..whos gonna pull up?we are all family guys..well at least i thought we were..i cant belive that this topic has turned into this.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 16 2006, 06:05 PM~5982463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

we all should have love for each other..we all do it for the same reason..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 16 2006, 07:34 PM~5982994
> *I can only speak for the  homie Todd from AZ every car I have seen him build has been  damn near turn-table material and gets up. He reminds me of what V-max has been doing. Hopping clean ass cars!!! Yes we've all seen alot of junk cars in cali, but guess what.............the cars that came to our show  weren't junk  And like I said: I personally invited alot midwest heavyweights and offered to help w/ expenses and nobody showed except homie from OH and Showango. This post was started by Truucha wondering where everyone was, and we still haven't answered that. Like I said I know no-one can make all the shows all the time, but they came to Chi-town last month and back to Detroit this month. If anyone wanted a chance to show someone whats up this was it!
> *


and dont forget we at Show and Go held it down in Chicago and Detroit and if anyone got past us Streetlife Hydraulics West took over. i say the Midwest has a ton of quality rides that hop, but it seems like everyone took this year off. i guarantee next year there will be a ton of nice ass cars. on another note though TODD, NENE, AND THERE CREW HAS KICKED ASS THOUGHOUT THE WHOLE COUNTRY THIS YEAR, congrats to you guys and trudawg thanks for having us out and a good show see you this weekend


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2006, 10:15 AM~5978881
> *This is juans car the way it looked when it came out at the highest it did was 42 ,thats why i fight with him he's not real how can you dogg nene and todds clean ass hoppers with this?And they are in the high 50's too 60's
> 
> 
> ...


Would he be cool enough not to fight with if he built a car exactly like yours? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 17 2006, 09:17 AM~5985368
> *and dont forget we at Show and Go held it down in Chicago and Detroit and if anyone got past us Streetlife Hydraulics West took over. i say the Midwest has a ton of quality rides that hop, but it seems like everyone took this year off. i guarantee next year there will be a ton of nice ass cars. on another note though TODD, NENE, AND THERE CREW HAS KICKED ASS THOUGHOUT THE WHOLE COUNTRY THIS YEAR, congrats to you guys and trudawg thanks for having us out and a good show see you this weekend
> *


Thats the TRUTH


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 17 2006, 06:50 AM~5985431
> *Would he be cool enough not to fight with if he built a car exactly like yours?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats a slick linc tom


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 07:17 PM~5983305
> *no fear in my eyes player,and i am a grown up i can handle myself.
> 
> Uour boys will be in town for BLACK SUNDAY  ,we will be in town for BLACK SUNDAY.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2006, 06:29 AM~5983791
> *Hello read back the ones doing the dogging are the ones with the not as nice cars,how can you dogg someone whos car is way cleaner and hopping just as high?Go back anf read this topic from the start.And really it started last year with the midwest talking shit on cali and now they got what they asked for.
> *


It doesn't matter about who's dogging who....the point is any car can be picked apart but in my opinion how high something hops has nothing to do with how clean it is. I love seeing someone hop a clean car and can respect them for putting alot more money at risk than someone pulling a g-body out of the local junkyard and swangin it. The fact is though if the junkyard g-body hit's 60 and the clean car hit 40 than the clean car just got served. Anything else is just excuses.

As for the midwest talking shit on Cali I can't speak for that but what I do know that I have seen with my own two eyes is that while Cali has some nice ass cars so does the midwest. And the other side is that while the midwest has some buckets, California isn't exempt and they have their share of buckets too. It has nothing to do with the states or region someone is from... It has to do with what the individual car builder(show/hopper) is willing to put their name on and what type of quality they want their name associated with.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 16 2006, 04:51 AM~5978188
> *you are right ..nut we have been to almost all of the widwest events,one year or another,and the support for our picnic has been limited to the same people every year and we enjoy ourselfs every year  the people who do come out to our picnic are treated very well in my opinion and we show our gratitude and support those who suportt us and they treat us very well at thier shows or any where they see us as a matter of fact.
> 
> So why would we as people continue to travle week after week month after month and year after year to shows put on by people who find it unimportant to come and show us love,we dont and we wont.
> ...


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 16 2006, 05:26 PM~5982603
> *All this talk about beating my homies ass over shit talking is just plain stupid.  Can't anybody talk shit without crying about it?  If you can't deal with the shit talking then keep your car and yourself at home.  Because everyone is in it for the same reason, to have a good time and enjoy lowriding.  How about this, for the people that like to talk shit about beating someones ass bring your car out and let it do the talking.
> *


WELL SAID


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 16 2006, 05:30 PM~5982614
> *They probally won't show knowing there is going to be hoppers there.  :biggrin:  I mean really has there ever been alot of hoppers show up in Michigan? Black Sunday would be worth the drive if everyone shows up. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 BLACK SUNDAY :0


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2006, 06:46 AM~5983908
> *You see what we deal with out here homie,fools don't know nothing about respect bro.
> *


ain't that the truth


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2006, 11:51 AM~5979568
> *what you building?trust me homie they will talk shit still.I always gave props when some one beat me but when I beat them they were all like it is weighed it has 4 to the nose.iy was built in cali.I still shut them down and am planning on doing it again next year
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 16 2006, 06:11 PM~5979211
> *You have a point but you do need to stick with atleast the same style of car.  Like if somebody with a g body pulled up on John's big body and beat him, he didn't get served.  Ya feel me. :biggrin:
> *


Doesn't matter bro....I in no way claim to know more about hopping and shit than you bro but a cutlass from Majestics pulled up on John at our show last weekend and John won. They (Silver) and them took the loss like men and accepted it and John damn sure took the win. The point is if when you win against a different type of car and you consider it a win, you have to take the loss if you choose to hop against a different type of car and they hit bigger inches. Not doing that and talking about v-6's, chrome, paint, or whatever is just trying to explain away what just happened....a loss. just my .02


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

WEST UP PIT


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2006, 06:58 AM~5983989
> *Oh no not you too, :uh: Come on pitt you are one of the big doggs out here you gonna tell me nenes car ain't clean,or the elco todd bought too stl,or the 61.Not talking shit man but be real dogg.
> *


i never said anyones name ,,, i was replying to the cali thing , how just cause a car is from cali its supposed to be bad ass, and serve everyone ,, but ,, the 61 to me aint shit since you asked though , it doesnt lay , wheels are back when its down , just not a real car to me and not what im into , cars like that one i really dont care about , but thats just MY OPINION ..... now the orange 63 bob did at hollywood kustoms thats the shit , and if i owned it i sure as hell wouldnt give that orange 61 the time of day , its not the samething ..... midwest is weak this year , for the simple fact alot of people are still building or redoing their cars , next year will be totally differant ....... black sunday should be fun ,, i hope my ride is back together in time ,,, WE''LL MAKE HISTORY  :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 17 2006, 10:40 AM~5986341
> *i never said anyones name ,,, i was replying to the cali thing , how just cause a car is from cali its supposed to be bad ass, and serve everyone  ,, but ,, the 61 to me aint shit since you asked though , it doesnt lay , wheels are back when its down ,  just not a real car to me and not what im into , cars like that one i really dont care about , but thats  just MY OPINION ..... now the orange 63 bob did at hollywood kustoms thats the shit , and if i owned it i sure as hell wouldnt give that orange 61 the time of day , its not the samething  ..... midwest is weak this year , for the simple fact alot of people are still building or redoing their cars , next year will be totally differant ....... black sunday should be fun ,, i hope my ride is back together in time ,,, WE''LL MAKE HISTORY   :biggrin:
> *


You know you can't have an OPINION on Layitlow. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 17 2006, 06:43 PM~5986350
> *You know you can't have an OPINION on Layitlow. :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY OPINON , take it for what its worth ,,,, lol :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 16 2006, 09:45 PM~5983901
> *Looks like he's bent in half to me.
> 
> 
> ...


no excusess but that was the first time that car was ever hopped its working now 

so just get your shit together and make sure you have enough cheerleaders :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 17 2006, 01:19 AM~5984477
> *Looks like Black Sunday it is..  :biggrin:
> *


lets get the caddy ready homie what do you say :biggrin: and the cutty


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 17 2006, 01:26 PM~5986961
> *lets get the caddy ready homie what do you say  :biggrin: and the cutty
> *



:thumbsup: 

Damn....Black Sunday may be the DADDY of all hop offs :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 17 2006, 11:02 AM~5986112
> *Doesn't matter bro....I in no way claim to know more about hopping and shit than you bro but a cutlass from Majestics pulled up on John at our show last weekend and John won.  They (Silver) and them took the loss like men and accepted it and John damn sure took the win.  The point is if when you win against a different type of car and you consider it a win, you have to take the loss if you choose to hop against a different type of car and they hit bigger inches.  Not doing that and talking about v-6's, chrome, paint, or whatever is just trying to explain away what just happened....a loss.  just my .02
> *


thats how we do it homie.theres always a rematch and if we win it hopefully they won't start saying its a g-body cus when they won it didn't matter  every dog has his day


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Lwrdr83lds, dlinehustler, BIG M GLENDALE AZ, 95 SS Swangin, impalabuilder.com, LRMhopjudge2004, montecarlo1987ls, NIMSTER64, 513ryder, limomib, wence, pimpjuice, trudawg

dam its packed in here


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 17 2006, 01:27 PM~5986966
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Damn....Black Sunday may be the DADDY of all hop offs  :cheesy:
> *


winner takes all :0


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i may get there we will see


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

most these guys talking shit will not show up lol


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 17 2006, 01:44 PM~5987105
> *winner takes all :0
> *



:biggrin: bout time this needed to happen for a LONG TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

wow!!!! IT's been a while since I been on here , looks like I missed a lot :biggrin: 
so ya'll want some of the PINK stuff, huh! BLACK SUNDAY IT IS --PINKY BITCHES!! it might not be pretty, yall know it was in a fire so it might not be perfect  but it will be on the bumper


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 16 2006, 11:19 PM~5984732
> * well I all got to say that if anybody wants to see us we will be in Detroit this Sunday at the Majestic picnick with full force.now its time to go to sleep we had one of the best time out here ,we party with RICK ROSS in a well know club and we are faddeEVERY DAY I'M HUESTELING that's I'll can remember.good night.
> *


man come on fatboy you guys would of been in ya room if it wasn't for my influences out there, all i remember you calling me last night just saying that line, everyday i'm hustling.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 17 2006, 03:20 PM~5987366
> *wow!!!!  IT's been a while since I been on here , looks like I missed a lot :biggrin:
> so ya'll want some of the PINK stuff, huh! BLACK SUNDAY IT IS --PINKY BITCHES!!  it might not be pretty, yall know it was in a fire so it might not be perfect  but it will be on the bumper
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 17 2006, 11:57 AM~5987194
> *most these guys talking shit will not show up lol
> *


your right i'm one of the guys that aint going to show up fuck i'm scared


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmfao :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 17 2006, 01:54 PM~5988034
> *lmfao  :thumbsup:
> *


no i realy aint going i'm realy scared


ask jimmy he'll tell you :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up Nene?? :angel:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man thats not enough time for me but we will see what happens.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

where and when is "Black Sunday"?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Aug 17 2006, 04:43 PM~5988857
> *where and when is "Black Sunday"?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=276625
Big Nene and cali comin??


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

"Black Sunday" niccas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 17 2006, 01:50 PM~5985431
> *Would he be cool enough not to fight with if he built a car exactly like yours?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: Again someone asked what he had i just posted so they could see it. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 17 2006, 03:40 PM~5985959
> *It doesn't matter about who's dogging who....the point is any car can be picked apart but in my opinion how high something hops has nothing to do with how clean it is.  I love seeing someone hop a clean car and can respect them for putting alot more money at risk than someone pulling a g-body out of the local junkyard and swangin it.  The fact is though if the junkyard g-body hit's 60 and the clean car hit 40 than the clean car just got served.  Anything else is just excuses.
> 
> As for the midwest talking shit on Cali I can't speak for that but what I do know that I have seen with my own two eyes is that while Cali has some nice ass cars so does the midwest.  And the other side is that while the midwest has some buckets, California isn't exempt and they have their share of buckets too.  It has nothing to do with the states or region someone is from...  It has to do with what the individual car builder(show/hopper) is willing to put their name on and what type of quality they want their name associated with.
> *


True that. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 17 2006, 04:02 PM~5986112
> *Doesn't matter bro....I in no way claim to know more about hopping and shit than you bro but a cutlass from Majestics pulled up on John at our show last weekend and John won.  They (Silver) and them took the loss like men and accepted it and John damn sure took the win.  The point is if when you win against a different type of car and you consider it a win, you have to take the loss if you choose to hop against a different type of car and they hit bigger inches.  Not doing that and talking about v-6's, chrome, paint, or whatever is just trying to explain away what just happened....a loss.  just my .02
> *


Real shit bro ,again well said but most folks would rather have excuses.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 17 2006, 04:40 PM~5986341
> *i never said anyones name ,,, i was replying to the cali thing , how just cause a car is from cali its supposed to be bad ass, and serve everyone  ,, but ,, the 61 to me aint shit since you asked though , it doesnt lay , wheels are back when its down ,  just not a real car to me and not what im into , cars like that one i really dont care about , but thats  just MY OPINION ..... now the orange 63 bob did at hollywood kustoms thats the shit , and if i owned it i sure as hell wouldnt give that orange 61 the time of day , its not the samething  ..... midwest is weak this year , for the simple fact alot of people are still building or redoing their cars , next year will be totally differant ....... black sunday should be fun ,, i hope my ride is back together in time ,,, WE''LL MAKE HISTORY   :biggrin:
> *


I agree with bobs 63 being cleaner,but i heard they ain't hopping it now,so your right it's not the same thing but as for hoppers there isn't much out here that are that clean hopping that high,fact.As far as the wheels and stuff i think your just being to over the top,it's high 80's thats hard to do with everything you said.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 17 2006, 06:21 PM~5986943
> *no excusess but that was the first time that car was ever hopped its working now
> 
> so just get your shit together  and make sure you have enough cheerleaders :angry:
> *


Like you did last year?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 17 2006, 06:57 PM~5987194
> *most these guys talking shit will not show up lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats the midwest way. :0


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 JUST GOT MY EARS BACK FROM THE STREETS ONCE AGAIN :biggrin: & IT'S ON AT BLACK SUDAY  THE BIG (I) ST.LOUIS CHAPTER AREADY INVENTED THE HOUSE CALL, THAT I WAS PERSONALY THERE MYSELF IN THE RAIN WITH YOUNG HOGG, WHEN THE BIG (I) MADE THE 1ST HOUSE CALL EVER (CHRIS)&(TR3YBUBB)WAS THE 1ST.....& NOW WE GOT THE CAGE MATCH...TWO CARS IN WITH THE SWITCH MEN, ONE TRUNK MAN FOR EACH CAR, & THE CLUB MEMBERS ONLY IN THE CAGE IN THIS HOP, ALONE WITH THE CAMERA MAN OR MEN...TRUUCA,CALI-SWANGIN,ROLLIN,HOGG, ARE WHO EVER...... :0 THE STICK HOP WILL BE AROUND 2PM, THEN DIRECTLY AFTER THE CAGE MATCH.....HOW THIS WILL WORK BOTH HOPPERS WILL PULL UP ON WHO THEY GOT PROBLEMS WITH & THE CAMERA MAN OR MEN WILL DIRECT THE ACTION TO THE CAGE...... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 TLM CLUB OF THE YEAR IS STILL UP IN THE AIR :0 :0 :0 :0 AND I GOT MUCH MORE I WILL POST LATER  SEPTEMBER THE 15th,& 16th IS HOSPITALITY NIGHT AT THE TRACK & THE 17th THAT SUNDAY IS THE LOWRIDER SHOW........................


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 17 2006, 09:40 AM~5986341
> *i never said anyones name ,,, i was replying to the cali thing , how just cause a car is from cali its supposed to be bad ass, and serve everyone  ,, but ,, the 61 to me aint shit since you asked though , it doesnt lay , wheels are back when its down ,  just not a real car to me and not what im into , cars like that one i really dont care about , but thats  just MY OPINION ..... now the orange 63 bob did at hollywood kustoms thats the shit , and if i owned it i sure as hell wouldnt give that orange 61 the time of day , its not the samething  ..... midwest is weak this year , for the simple fact alot of people are still building or redoing their cars , next year will be totally differant ....... black sunday should be fun ,, i hope my ride is back together in time ,,, WE''LL MAKE HISTORY   :biggrin:
> *


thats a fact~~imma new one to the hopping scene but you will see me out next year~~




but also most of the hoppers that are in the midwest Majestics already picked up so its kinda like :angry: but who knows


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Aug 17 2006, 02:43 PM~5988857
> *where and when is "Black Sunday"?
> *


ST.LOUIS AT THE GATEWAY TRACK, THERE WILL ALSO BE BIKE & SMALL & BIG BLOCK CAR RACING FOR YOU TO ENJOY......& I'M PRETTY SURE THE CLUBS WILL GET TOGETHER & BBQ


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Aug 17 2006, 03:12 PM~5989099
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 JUST GOT MY EARS BACK FROM THE STREETS ONCE AGAIN :biggrin: & IT'S ON AT BLACK SUDAY  THE BIG (I) ST.LOUIS CHAPTER AREADY INVENTED THE HOUSE CALL, THAT I WAS PERSONALY THERE MYSELF IN THE RAIN WITH YOUNG HOGG, WHEN THE BIG (I) MADE THE 1ST HOUSE CALL EVER (CHRIS)&(TR3YBUBB)WAS THE 1ST.....& NOW WE GOT THE CAGE MATCH...TWO CARS IN WITH THE SWITCH MEN, ONE TRUNK MAN FOR EACH CAR, & THE CLUB MEMBERS ONLY IN THE CAGE IN THIS HOP, ALONE WITH THE CAMERA MAN OR MEN...TRUUCA,CALI-SWANGIN,ROLLIN,HOGG, ARE WHO EVER...... :0 THE STICK HOP WILL BE AROUND 2PM, THEN DIRECTLY AFTER THE CAGE MATCH.....HOW THIS WILL WORK BOTH HOPPERS WILL PULL UP ON WHO THEY GOT PROBLEMS WITH & THE CAMERA MAN OR MEN WILL DIRECT THE ACTION TO THE CAGE...... :0 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 TLM CLUB OF THE YEAR IS STILL UP IN THE AIR :0 :0  :0   AND I GOT MUCH MORE I WILL POST LATER                                             SEPTEMBER THE 15th,& 16th IS HOSPITALITY NIGHT AT THE TRACK & THE 17th THAT SUNDAY IS THE LOWRIDER SHOW........................
> *


 TLM CLUB OF THE YEAR........WHO WILL TAKE IT.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Aug 17 2006, 11:18 PM~5989151
> *thats a fact~~imma new one to the hopping scene but you will see me out next year~~
> but also most of the hoppers that are in the midwest Majestics already picked up so its kinda like  :angry:  but who knows
> *


The best roll with the best.  :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow me and my family are going to Black Sunday....thanks for talking us into it :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 17 2006, 11:57 AM~5987194
> *most these guys talking shit will not show up lol
> *


THAT'S COOL, AT LEAST THE ONES THAT AREN'T WILL.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

SOME OF US COULDNT ROLL WITHTHE BIG M OUT HERE..most dont measure up to the standards


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2006, 05:06 PM~5989039
> *I agree with bobs 63 being cleaner,but i heard they ain't hopping it now,so your right it's not the same thing but as for hoppers there isn't much out here that are that clean hopping that high,fact.As far as the wheels and stuff i think your just being to over the top,it's high 80's thats hard to do with everything you said.
> *



Who told you we arnt hopping it ? :biggrin: The car is still not done, I have a lot of little things to finish, If you notice in some pics the front hoses still not on. Dude pulled the car from my shop to bring it to Denver to qualify for Vegas, and that next week was The Big M picinic. We r finishing the car now. He WILL hop it !!! The car was built to hop and drive with everything working....from the cigarette lighter to the a/c. That was one of the conditions of me building the car. I didnt care if he showed it but he had to drive and hop it.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 17 2006, 08:18 PM~5989585
> *Who told you we arnt hopping it ? :biggrin:  The car is still not done, I have a lot of little things to finish, If you notice in some pics the front hoses still not on. Dude pulled the car from my shop to bring it to Denver to qualify for Vegas, and that next week was The Big M picinic. We r finishing the car now. He WILL hop it !!! The car was built to hop and drive with everything working....from the cigarette lighter to the a/c.  That was one of the conditions of me building the car.  I didnt care if he showed it but he had to drive and hop it.
> *



The only way to roll BOB! :thumbsup: That car is beautiful.


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2006, 12:18 PM~5989585
> *Who told you we arnt hopping it ? :biggrin:  The car is still not done, I have a lot of little things to finish, If you notice in some pics the front hoses still not on. Dude pulled the car from my shop to bring it to Denver to qualify for Vegas, and that next week was The Big M picinic. We r finishing the car now. He WILL hop it !!! The car was built to hop and drive with everything working....from the cigarette lighter to the a/c.  That was one of the conditions of me building the car.  I didnt care if he showed it but he had to drive and hop it.
> *


put it down 4 the midwest bob


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2006, 04:06 PM~5989039
> *I agree with bobs 63 being cleaner,but i heard they ain't hopping it now,so your right it's not the same thing but as for hoppers there isn't much out here that are that clean hopping that high,fact.As far as the wheels and stuff i think your just being to over the top,it's high 80's thats hard to do with everything you said.
> *


It's not that it's hard to do, just takes alittle thought process and smarts, and time , and to do it the west coast way with the wheels way back and stuff is the easy way , anyone can do it , just my opinion,


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 18 2006, 01:06 AM~5989039
> *I agree with bobs 63 being cleaner,but i heard they ain't hopping it now,so your right it's not the same thing but as for hoppers there isn't much out here that are that clean hopping that high,fact.As far as the wheels and stuff i think your just being to over the top,it's high 80's thats hard to do with everything you said.
> *


thats not being over the top man , it takes no talent to build a stuck hopper ANYONE CAN DO IT , i dont care if it hits 180'', very easy to me ..... i rather watch a clean ass LOWRIDER hop 30''s plus , then lay the ass on the ground and pull off , thats what makes it a lowrider , i dont want to watch some bs car that doesnt drive and gets stuck NO MATTER HOW CLEAN IT IS .... maybe thats the differance , i guess if you want to get technical i perfer STREET CARS not HOPPERS , something you can drive around in THATS PRACTICAL , like driving it downtown , servin it up then go out to eat , then stop by the video store rent a movie then serve up a fool on the way home ,,,, thats keeping it the real to me , AND TAKES WAY MORE TALENT .... once agin thats my opinion , and i consider myself a true LOWRIDER :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2006, 02:18 AM~5989585
> *Who told you we arnt hopping it ? :biggrin:  The car is still not done, I have a lot of little things to finish, If you notice in some pics the front hoses still not on. Dude pulled the car from my shop to bring it to Denver to qualify for Vegas, and that next week was The Big M picinic. We r finishing the car now. He WILL hop it !!! The car was built to hop and drive with everything working....from the cigarette lighter to the a/c.  That was one of the conditions of me building the car.  I didnt care if he showed it but he had to drive and hop it.
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^ thats how a real car is supposed to be , i knew i wasnt the only one , A REAL LOWRIDER that HOPS , built in the MIDWEST , MANY PROPS BOB ... DONT HOP IT TILL IM THERE , LOL :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who puts on the black sunday show and how can i get a hold of them


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

I might have to show up for this.........to watch of course


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2006, 03:36 AM~5990073
> *yeah what he said :biggrin:
> *


^^^^^ AND ANOTHER REAL LOWRIDER ^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 17 2006, 06:49 PM~5990182
> *^^^^^ AND ANOTHER REAL LOWRIDER ^^^^^ :biggrin:
> *


where  thanks but i am done lowriding im back into hot rods now


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 17 2006, 07:52 PM~5990205
> *where  thanks but i am done lowriding im back into hot rods now
> *


You mean DONKS? :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 17 2006, 07:51 PM~5990574
> *You mean DONKS? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 18 2006, 12:18 AM~5989585
> *Who told you we arnt hopping it ? :biggrin:  The car is still not done, I have a lot of little things to finish, If you notice in some pics the front hoses still not on. Dude pulled the car from my shop to bring it to Denver to qualify for Vegas, and that next week was The Big M picinic. We r finishing the car now. He WILL hop it !!! The car was built to hop and drive with everything working....from the cigarette lighter to the a/c.  That was one of the conditions of me building the car.  I didnt care if he showed it but he had to drive and hop it.
> *


 :0 :0 Damn bob i wasn't talking shit thats just what i heard but man if i were him i wouldn't hopp it,it's to clean. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 18 2006, 01:01 AM~5989837
> *It's not that it's hard to do, just takes alittle thought process and smarts, and time , and to do it the west coast way with the wheels way back and stuff is the easy way , anyone can do it , just my opinion,
> *


I hear ya but not one of your alls cars are as clean as todds 61 thats just a fact come on now keep it real.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 17 2006, 08:37 PM~5990090
> *who puts on the black sunday show and how can i get a hold of them
> *


INDIVIDUALS C.C.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ok heres the plan lets stop all this bullshit talk and swing what you bring.we will let you guys bring a junk car with out bumppers and we wont say a word just make and let it do its thing.You guys dont even have to paint it. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 17 2006, 02:20 PM~5987366
> *wow!!!!  IT's been a while since I been on here , looks like I missed a lot :biggrin:
> so ya'll want some of the PINK stuff, huh! BLACK SUNDAY IT IS --PINKY BITCHES!!  it might not be pretty, yall know it was in a fire so it might not be perfect  but it will be on the bumper
> *


PINKY IS NOT PINKY NO MORE IT IS CHARD LIKE A WELL DONE STEAK LOL IS IT MEADIUM WELL OR WELL DONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AS LONG AS IT DON'T LOOK LIKE HANKY WE GOOD.BRING IT OUT I WILL SERVE YOU AGAIN AND THIS TIME WITH A G-BODY NOT A CADDY :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2006, 05:58 PM~5988977
> *:twak: Again someone asked what he had i just posted so they could see it. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: STOP SHOWING OFF HOMIE WE AND THEY KNOW WHAT IT DO :biggrin: ONE MORE TIME TINO'S RIDE HOMIE WE K.I.R. MID WEST STYLE NO MATTR WHAT :biggrin: TO EACH THERE MOTHER FUCKEN OWN  SEE YOU GUYS IN DETROIT PICK ME UP ON YOUR WAY NO BULL SHIT


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2006, 01:32 AM~5991552
> *PINKY IS NOT PINKY NO MORE IT IS CHARD LIKE A WELL DONE STEAK LOL IS IT MEADIUM WELL OR WELL DONE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AS LONG AS IT DON'T LOOK LIKE HANKY WE GOOD.BRING IT OUT I WILL SERVE YOU AGAIN AND THIS TIME WITH A G-BODY NOT A CADDY  :0  :0  :0
> *



again?....when do you ever serve pinky,did i iss somethan?last time pinky hopped your car nim the hop shutdown carlcasper,abd i am sure jason got in that ass. :biggrin: 



SO HAVE WE CONFIRMED THAT THE CALI CARS WILL BE OUT TO HOPAT BLACK SUNDAY?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THIS PINK IS BETTER THAN YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 18 2006, 12:48 AM~5991642
> *again?....when do you ever serve pinky,did i iss somethan?last time pinky hopped your car nim the hop shutdown carlcasper,abd i am sure jason got in that ass. :biggrin:
> SO HAVE WE CONFIRMED THAT THE CALI CARS WILL BE OUT TO HOPAT BLACK SUNDAY?
> *


LIKE I ALWAYS SAID TO EACH THERE OWN FUCKERS LOL I WILL SERVE ALL AND EVERY ONE IN THE MID WEST EAAST COAST AND WEST COAST WHY DO YOU THINK EVERY ONE HAS FRONT BUMPERS NOW LOL IT WAS ALL BRUCE BRUCE AND MY BOYS CHICAGO BOY'S WE MADE EVERY ONE PUT FUCKEN BUMPERS WHERE THEY FUCK'N BELONG WE BIN HOPPING WITH THEM THIS WHOLE TIM NOT NO BUMPBER COVERS LOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLLOLOLOLL AND TELL ME THAT WHO EVER SEEN THE LAC. DID NOT LOOK UNDERNEITH TH FRONT LOL LETS COME CLEAN BRUCE YES THE BRUCE MISTER AND THE SILVERMIESTER AND MAC 11 MADE IT HAPPEN SO WHO WANT'S TO NOSE UP TO THE LAC NOT "MAJESTICS"BUT THE LAC AND THE CUTTY AND ALL THE RIDES WE HAVE BUILD DON'T BE HATERS RECONISE US FOR US NOT THE NAME MY HOMIES WE ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL IT IS MY CAR IT IS ALEX'S CAR AND WE ARE FROM THE BIG "M"  TILL DO US PART


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 18 2006, 12:48 AM~5991642
> *again?....when do you ever serve pinky,did i iss somethan?last time pinky hopped your car nim the hop shutdown carlcasper,abd i am sure jason got in that ass. :biggrin:
> SO HAVE WE CONFIRMED THAT THE CALI CARS WILL BE OUT TO HOPAT BLACK SUNDAY?
> *


PINKY NEVER HAD SHIT ON ME UNLESS ITS YOUR GIRLS PINKY THEN I PLEAD THE 5TH :0 :0


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

this is getting old..... settle it this weekend at jimmys show....unless you fellas are just talking shit.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2006, 12:51 AM~5991664
> *THIS PINK IS BETTER THAN YOURS :biggrin:
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE A BURNT LOBSTER :barf:  :barf: :tongue: :rofl: :tongue:    :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpoppapump1976_@Aug 18 2006, 01:12 AM~5991780
> *this is getting old..... settle it this weekend at jimmys show....unless you fellas are just talking shit.
> *


BILL HOOK IT UP HOMIE I WILL LEAVE IN THE MORINIG JUST HELP ME HOOK MY SHIT UP HOMIE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2006, 12:12 AM~5991781
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE A BURNT LOBSTER :barf:    :barf:  :tongue:  :rofl:  :tongue:        :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: shit burnt or not ill still eat it Nim.and you know you would too fool.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 18 2006, 01:41 AM~5991924
> *:biggrin: shit burnt or not ill still eat it Nim.and you know you would too fool.
> *


We're on for tomorrow. Hope you guys are ready to hang! I'm having a tatto party at my crib on Saturday too!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 18 2006, 01:41 AM~5991924
> *:biggrin: shit burnt or not ill still eat it Nim.and you know you would too fool.
> *


FUCK MY TEST I WILL BE THERE I AM LEAVING SUN RISE NOS VEMOS EN UN RATO LOL I EAT IT RAW AND IF THEY WANT IT WELL DONE THEN BRING PINKY THE CRIPLE :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 18 2006, 01:45 AM~5991955
> *We're on for tomorrow. Hope you guys are ready to hang! I'm having a tatto party at my crib on Saturday too!!
> *


IF I AM THERE WIL YOU HAVE MY KEYS


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2006, 01:49 AM~5991986
> *IF I AM THERE WIL YOU HAVE MY KEYS
> *


I'll believe it when I see it!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 18 2006, 01:50 AM~5991997
> *I'll believe it when I see it!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2006, 05:58 PM~5988977
> *:twak: Again someone asked what he had i just posted so they could see it. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Its all in good fun.... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey nim just come today bring the caddy we will have a hopper get ready party at the shop. we can fix the caddy


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2006, 09:47 PM~5990884
> *:0  :0 Damn bob i wasn't talking shit thats just what i heard but man if i were him i wouldn't hopp it,it's to clean. :biggrin:
> *


I didnt take it as talking shit at all bro......I just woundered who said we wasnt hopping it.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2006, 02:14 AM~5991792
> *BILL HOOK IT UP HOMIE I WILL LEAVE IN THE MORINIG JUST HELP ME HOOK MY SHIT UP HOMIE
> *



you know I got you nim... :biggrin:

you got my number


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2006, 12:51 AM~5991664
> *THIS PINK IS BETTER THAN YOURS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


We will need more pics to confirm that. :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2006, 10:51 PM~5991664
> *THIS PINK IS BETTER THAN YOURS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I love sluts


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 18 2006, 01:41 AM~5991924
> *:biggrin: shit burnt or not ill still eat it Nim.and you know you would too fool.
> *


lol looks like pinky all burnt up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

comon NIM ill pull out my caddy and hit a big whopping 26 inches..hehe j/k


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2006, 12:51 AM~5991664
> *THIS PINK IS BETTER THAN YOURS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie why didn't you tell us that if you click on the star it move ?DAMN THAT PUSSY IS PINK


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WELL EVERYONE I COULDN'T GET AHOLD OF OF THE PERSON WHERE THE CAR IS AT SORRY AND ALSO MY BABY SITTER DIN NOT SHOW UP SO IT LOOKS LIKE I WILL NOT BE GOING :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

shit....bring your kids....i am bringing mine


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 18 2006, 01:50 AM~5991997
> *I'll believe it when I see it!!!
> *


LOL I WILL TO WHEN I SEE THE KEYS LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpoppapump1976_@Aug 18 2006, 12:05 PM~5994082
> *shit....bring your kids....i am bringing mine
> *


I CAN'T HOMIE ONE HAS SOCCER PRACTISE AND THE OTHER ONE HAS CHEERLEADING PRACTICE AND MY SHORTY HAS TO GO IN AT 3 TODAY FOR ORIENTATION :angry: OTHER WISE I WOULD


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 17 2006, 05:52 PM~5990205
> *where  thanks but i am done lowriding im back into hot rods now
> *


jimmy say it isn't true what you just type,we got to talk :angry: :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*EVERYONE CLICK ON THE STAR AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I think Nim was drunk last night. lol :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 18 2006, 01:07 PM~5994563
> *I think Nim was drunk last night.  lol  :biggrin:
> *


I still am LOL what you want toline up too?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2006, 02:10 PM~5994580
> *I still am LOL what you want toline up too?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yeah I got all kinds of inches.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*EVERYONE CLICK ON THE STAR AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 18 2006, 01:11 PM~5994595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah I got all kinds of inches.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WANNA NOSE EM UP NIM...HEHE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 18 2006, 01:36 PM~5994780
> *WANNA NOSE EM UP NIM...HEHE
> *


 :0 title for title?


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2006, 02:57 PM~5994892
> *:0 title for title?
> *


 :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Westcoast won't be on top for long!!!!!


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

nice pics nim :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up they need to rename this topic to shit talking central lmfao open to all cherrleaders lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

fuck the midwest!!!!!!!!


----------



## jusblaze (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 19 2006, 08:39 AM~5995530
> *fuck the midwest!!!!!!!!
> *











suck this


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2006, 02:39 PM~5995530
> *fuck the midwest!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2006, 03:39 PM~5995530
> *fuck the midwest!!!!!!!!
> *



And suck this too!










Oppss...I posted in this topic for the first time! :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hi ,just thought i'd drop in to say fuck suburban swangin :wave:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2006, 02:39 PM~5995530
> *fuck the midwest!!!!!!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2006, 03:39 PM~5995530
> *fuck the midwest!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 18 2006, 03:21 PM~5995825
> *hi ,just thought i'd drop in to say fuck suburban swangin :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 18 2006, 03:21 PM~5995825
> *hi ,just thought i'd drop in to say fuck suburban swangin :wave:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 18 2006, 05:36 PM~5995936
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

BAHAHA


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2006, 01:39 PM~5995530
> *fuck the midwest!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 18 2006, 11:37 AM~5992601
> *Its all in good fun....  :biggrin:
> *


For me it is but i know to others it isn't,but guess what i don't give a fuck. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 19 2006, 05:05 PM~6000222
> *From one Builder to another YOUR FULL OF SHIT.You dont know how to keep it "REAL",justby some of the comments you made. For exampel NeNe's car He can jump on the freeway go to the Mariscos grab some cevechi Roll out get a Truucha Video Roll over to do a house call on you then head back home and go to sleep. MAN I can beleave With the car that made you your going to sit here and say you dont like Hoppers.I'm not going to say anymore I'm disapointed in you. :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 19 2006, 06:17 PM~6000493
> *I didn't realize any certain car made pitbull. :uh:
> *


Didn't he used to hopp the monte at the LRM shows?What happened to that?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trebubb63_@Aug 19 2006, 01:54 AM~5997500
> *pitbull spoken like real rida. im glad someone knows real talent and gives props.trebubb does it the right way.people think you suppose to hop junk or cars out of your class is the wrong way!
> *


?Your right real riders give props and all this hating on todd is just funny,if you don't know he's one of the top guys out there then you don't know shit about hoppin.And while we are keeping it real whats up with the I shirt you had on i thought you quit the I?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

This is what ruled coast to coast in 06.


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2006, 07:55 PM~6001868
> *Didn't he used to hopp the monte at the LRM shows?What happened to that?
> *


yea back about 5-6 years ago(not exactly shure on that, just know i was still in high school). it was white with 14's then he got smart and went with the one threes and chrome.....


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2006, 04:57 PM~6001875
> *?Your right real riders give props and all this hating on todd is just funny,if you don't know he's one of the top guys out there then you don't know shit about hoppin.And while we are keeping it real whats up with the I shirt you had on i thought you quit the I?
> *


SEE!!!!!, THERE YOU GO AGAIN WITH THAT BULLSHIT, DAMU WASN'T EVEN TALKIN TO YOU, HE WAS TALKING TO HIS CLUB MEMBER (PITBULL).....& ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT A SHIRT & IF HE'S IN ARE OUT OF THE CLUB AIN'T GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU, ME, ARE ANYBODY ELSE, THAT THE BIG (I) BUSINESS :angry: WHY DON'T YOU SPEAK ON YOUR MEMBERS THAT USE TO BE FROM THE BIG (I) :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Aug 20 2006, 02:02 PM~6004218
> *SEE!!!!!, THERE YOU GO AGAIN WITH THAT BULLSHIT, DAMU WASN'T EVEN TALKIN TO YOU, HE WAS TALKING TO HIS CLUB MEMBER (PITBULL).....& ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT A SHIRT & IF HE'S IN ARE OUT OF THE CLUB AIN'T GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU, ME, ARE ANYBODY ELSE, THAT THE BIG (I) BUSINESS :angry: WHY DON'T YOU SPEAK ON YOUR MEMBERS THAT USE TO BE FROM THE BIG (I) :0
> *


You know what you talk too much for not having anything i've allready talked to my stl friends and they tell me you have never had a low-low out,so you want to be this O G from cali ,then act like it everyone knows don't talk untill you are out there doing it.And you might not like it but i always keep it real brain was out the I,and from what i heard was trying to sell the car.But since truucha was there and the I only has one other hopper(chris)They gave him a shirt just for truucha.And i heard this from another I member in STL. :0 :0 :0 

And get a clue fool no one in our chapter has ever been in the I.Sorry to everyone.


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 20 2006, 07:16 AM~6004356
> *You know what you talk too much for not having anything i've allready talked to my stl friends and they tell me you have never had a low-low out,so you want to be this O G from cali ,then act like it everyone knows don't talk untill you are out there doing it.And you might not like it but i always keep it real brain was out the I,and from what i heard was trying to sell the car.But since truucha was there and the I only has one other hopper(chris)They gave him a shirt just for truucha.And i heard this from another I member in STL. :0  :0  :0
> 
> And get a clue fool no one in our chapter has ever been in the I.And if any I members somewhere else moved to the BIG M it was to MOVE up to the real. :0
> *


YOU SAY YOU ARE THERE FRIENDS I DON'T NEED FRIENDS LIKE YOU  TALK ALL NICE IN THEIR FACE AND TALK SHIT ON THE NET....& AGAIN I DIDN'T SAY YOUR CHAPTER...& AGAIN I'M NOT A OG FOOL...YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO READ WHAT PEOPLE WRITE & COMMENT ON WHAT THEY WRITE & STOP ADDING TO IT :angry: & TO PUT BRAIN'S BUSINESS ON HERE & THEN SAY HE'S YOUR FRIEND IS SOME FAKE ASS SHIT :angry:& YO FAKE ASS KEEP CALLIN PEOPLE TRYIN TO FIND SOMETHING OUT ABOUT ME & MOST OF THEM DON'T EVEN KNOW MY REAL NAME & PROBELY FAKE LIKE YOU...THATS FAKE TOO HOMIE... IF YOU WHATA KNOW ASK ME FOOL...& YO FAKE ASS TOLD BRAIN THAT HE WOULD HIDE BEHIND THE FACT THAT HIS CAR IS CLEAN & WONT HOP & YOU SAID NOMATTER HOW CLEAN A CAR IS A REAL RIDER WILL STILL HOP, THEN YOU (MR. KEEP IT REAL) TURN AROUND AND TOLD SOMEBODY ELSE THAT THEIR CAR WAS TOO CLEAN & YOU WOULDN'T HOP IT IF YOU WERE THEM.....KEEP TALKIN YOU SHOW HOW FAKE YOU REALY ARE.....KEEP IT REAL, YA RIGHT...KEEPIN IT FAKE....


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah, fuck the Mid-West!... o shit hold on, I'm from... o nevermind.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

HERE WE GOOO AGAIN <=========(in my best DMX Voice)


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 20 2006, 10:16 AM~6004356
> *And get a clue fool no one in our chapter has ever been in the I.And if any I members somewhere else moved to the BIG M it was to MOVE up to the real. :0
> *


wow... :0


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 20 2006, 11:37 AM~6005094
> *wow... :0
> *


thats what i said when read that statement he just don't no when to shut up


that was very disrespectful you just don't say shit like that online but then again who am i !! nobody cause i am not in the M .......




i have respect for all clubs but this fuckin guy is makin this shit just a little personal


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

And if any I members somewhere else moved to the BIG M it was to MOVE up to the real



WTF IS THIS ALL ABOUT?


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 20 2006, 11:10 AM~6005209
> *thats what i said when read that statement he just don't no when to shut up
> that was very disrespectful you just don't say shit like that online but then again who am i !! nobody cause i am not in the M .......
> i have respect for all clubs but this fuckin guy is makin this shit just a little personal
> *


THATS REAL TALK HOMIE,THATS WHAT I SAY


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 20 2006, 12:39 PM~6005511
> *And if any I members somewhere else moved to the BIG M it was to MOVE up to the real
> WTF IS THIS ALL ABOUT?
> *


HOMIE FOR 1, THIS DUDE DON'T KNOW ANY HISTORY ABOUT HIS CLUB, & NO RESPECT FOR THE BIG M FOR SAYING DUM SHIT LIKE THAT & NO RESPECT FOR ANY CLUBS....THE BIG M WAS DOIN THEIR THANG BEFORE THIS FOOL & WILL DO SO WITH OUT HIM....LIKE HE MADE THEM WHO THEY ARE, ARE SOMTHING...... :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

whats going on in here? :scrutinize:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

HA HA HA HA HA HA this is some funny shit , but it does change a lot h:uh: I would just like to say the guys that traveled across the country to hop their cars , much props I never thought it would happen and you did it , I respect that :thumbsup: you guys are doin it , keep the dream team alive  that's dedication, and sorry I didn't get to meet and hop against you guys , hope to see you at black sunday!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 17 2006, 10:32 PM~5991552
> *PINKY IS NOT PINKY NO MORE IT IS CHARD LIKE A WELL DONE STEAK LOL IS IT MEADIUM WELL OR WELL DONE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AS LONG AS IT DON'T LOOK LIKE HANKY WE GOOD.BRING IT OUT I WILL SERVE YOU AGAIN AND THIS TIME WITH A G-BODY NOT A CADDY  :0  :0  :0
> *


HAHA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA OH SHIT HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA OH MY GOD HA HA HA HA HA HE SAID AGAIN OHHH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA SHOULD I GO ON? :biggrin: HOPEFULLY YOU KNOW HOW to hit the switch this year


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 20 2006, 08:23 PM~6006918
> *HAHA HA HA HA HA  HA HA HA HA HA  HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA OH SHIT HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA OH MY GOD HA HA HA HA HA HE SAID AGAIN OHHH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA SHOULD I GO ON? :biggrin: HOPEFULLY YOU KNOW HOW to hit the switch this year
> *


 :0


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

nene and todd from majestics came out to the show n go picnic here in detroit today and hit em up again and hung out for a good time of chillen with some of the midwest krew.!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

damn i havent gotten on in a couple days and when i do there is all type of bullshit going on in here... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 20 2006, 10:23 PM~6006918
> *HAHA HA HA HA HA  HA HA HA HA HA  HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA OH SHIT HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA OH MY GOD HA HA HA HA HA HE SAID AGAIN OHHH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA SHOULD I GO ON? :biggrin: HOPEFULLY YOU KNOW HOW to hit the switch this year
> *




:uh: what?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you know how it is silver ....ya cant miss a beat in the world of trash talk :biggrin: once the shit starts to fly it really flies :0


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

uuuummmmm.....



























what?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigpoppapump1976_@Aug 20 2006, 11:51 PM~6007462
> *:uh:  what?
> *


He (jason ) is laughing cause Nem said he would serve PINKY AGAIN..which implies he has served pinky before wich any person that has seen the few hopps the cars have had together can say THAT AINT HAPPENED YET.i will say chitown boys deserve props for putting that lac on the bumper and then the bumper up into the trunklid.......facts are facts,anything is posible for sure,but only time will tell and BLACK SUNDAY is coming up fast.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 19 2006, 07:05 PM~6000222
> *From one Builder to another YOUR FULL OF SHIT.You dont know how to keep it "REAL",justby some of the comments you made. For exampel NeNe's car He can jump on the freeway go to the Mariscos grab some cevechi Roll out get a Truucha Video Roll over to do a house call on you then head back home and go to sleep. MAN I can beleave With the car that made you your going to sit here and say you dont like Hoppers.I'm not going to say anymore I'm disapointed in you. :twak:
> *


oh really , post what I stated about nenes car ,,, which is nothing ..... IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE STATEMENTS I MADE ABOUT THE 61 , if its props you want then , yeah its a clean ,,,,, HOPPER ,,,,, and i think you read my opinion of hoppers , people do change over time , i like my cars to have all the parts on them ....... and nenes car , since YOU brought it up , REALLY DONT WANT NONE of mine , and my shit was built in 1999 .... you guys better be praying my shit doesnt get finished before black sunday :0 ,,, and if it does :biggrin: ..hope to see you there :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 20 2006, 11:32 PM~6007757
> *oh really , post what I stated about nenes car ,,, which is nothing .....  IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE STATEMENTS I MADE ABOUT THE 61 ,  if its props you want then  , yeah its a clean ,,,,, HOPPER ,,,,, and i think you read what my opinion of hoppers , people do change over time , i like my cars to have all the parts on them ....... and nenes car , since YOU brought it up , REALLY DONT WANT NONE of mine , and my shit was built in 1999 .... you guys better be praying my shit doesnt get finished before black sunday  :0 ,,, and if it does  :biggrin: ..hope to see you there :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: sup homie imma hit you up tommorow to let you know when ill be around your way!


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 21 2006, 12:32 AM~6007757
> *oh really , post what I stated about nenes car ,,, which is nothing .....  IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE STATEMENTS I MADE ABOUT THE 61 ,  if its props you want then  , yeah its a clean ,,,,, HOPPER ,,,,, and i think you read what my opinion of hoppers , people do change over time , i like my cars to have all the parts on them ....... and nenes car , since YOU brought it up , REALLY DONT WANT NONE of mine , and my shit was built in 1999 .... you guys better be praying my shit doesnt get finished before black sunday  :0 ,,, and if it does  :biggrin: ..hope to see you there :cheesy:
> *



shit.... i might have to goto black sunday now.... i wanna see this


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 20 2006, 10:39 PM~6005511
> *And if any I members somewhere else moved to the BIG M it was to MOVE up to the real
> WTF IS THIS ALL ABOUT?
> *


REALLY , WTF ........


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

DAMN, SO MUCH DRAMA IN THE WORLD *****, CANT NO BODY FEEL YOUR PAIN......2 PAC


LOL


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 20 2006, 10:16 AM~6004356
> *You know what you talk too much for not having anything i've allready talked to my stl friends and they tell me you have never had a low-low out,so you want to be this O G from cali ,then act like it everyone knows don't talk untill you are out there doing it.And you might not like it but i always keep it real brain was out the I,and from what i heard was trying to sell the car.But since truucha was there and the I only has one other hopper(chris)They gave him a shirt just for truucha.And i heard this from another I member in STL. :0  :0  :0
> 
> And get a clue fool no one in our chapter has ever been in the I.And if any I members somewhere else moved to the BIG M it was to MOVE up to the real. :0
> *


check it out homie.. I hope you ain't trying to write a check your ass can't cash. On the real all I hear is "I heard this"... "so and so told me this".. "why you wearing that".. .."I was told this"....do you hear how much you are sweating what we do. DON'T concern yourself with "I" business. I got respect for the Majestics but lost all for you.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 20 2006, 05:16 PM~6004356
> *You know what you talk too much for not having anything i've allready talked to my stl friends and they tell me you have never had a low-low out,so you want to be this O G from cali ,then act like it everyone knows don't talk untill you are out there doing it.And you might not like it but i always keep it real brain was out the I,and from what i heard was trying to sell the car.But since truucha was there and the I only has one other hopper(chris)They gave him a shirt just for truucha.And i heard this from another I member in STL. :0  :0  :0
> 
> And get a clue fool no one in our chapter has ever been in the I.And if any I members somewhere else moved to the BIG M it was to MOVE up to the real. :0
> *



damn....crossed the line with that comment :nono:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 21 2006, 10:14 AM~6008798
> *check it out homie.. I hope you ain't trying to write a check your ass can't cash.  On the real all I hear is "I heard this"... "so and so told me this".. "why you wearing that".. .."I was told this"....do you hear how much you are sweating what we do.  DON'T concern yourself with "I" business.  I got respect for the Majestics but lost all for you.
> *


DAAAAAAAYUM ,,,, it just got ICECOLD up in here , i 2nd that one:thumbsup: 



IM OFF THIS STUPID TOPIC ,,,,,, so say what you want , we know the truth and thats all that matters .... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

3 Members: MERCILESS CAR CLUB, Big nene 1, Spanky
Hey Big Nene..ya'll gonna be at black sunday?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 20 2006, 09:23 PM~6006918
> *HAHA HA HA HA HA  HA HA HA HA HA  HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA OH SHIT HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA OH MY GOD HA HA HA HA HA HE SAID AGAIN OHHH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA SHOULD I GO ON? :biggrin: HOPEFULLY YOU KNOW HOW to hit the switch this year
> *


 :biggrin: calm down there your sounding like juandic LOLI'll nose up to you any time as far as hitting the switch you'll see LOL I always hit the switch it was a agreement I made with Bruce but you'll see and put bumpers on it not just the covers LOL bring it or build a real car like a lac


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 20 2006, 10:58 PM~6007521
> *He (jason ) is laughing cause Nem said he would serve PINKY AGAIN..which implies he has served pinky before wich any person that has seen the few hopps the cars have had together can say THAT AINT HAPPENED YET.i will say chitown boys deserve props for putting that lac on the bumper and then the bumper up into the trunklid.......facts are facts,anything is posible for sure,but only time will tell and BLACK SUNDAY  is coming up fast.
> *


 :biggrin: black sunday is too soon man I am make a career change this year wich is more important to me and that is why the lac is not ready but for sure next year.you know me I don't back down.even though the hop is not fair but I don't back down just like you guys don't and thats what keeping it real is all about


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Aug.21 is the day we ended our tour on the Midwest.Big thanks to all the people that showed us much love out here in the Midwest can't say no names cause it was somany good people out here.We are about to hit the road bact to the West coast,its kind of fukedup how this topic escalated to another level and it should be like that.we didn't come out here to start no beef between anybody ,we came to represent our team and our club and hoped we had a couple of good hops wich we did.much love to Jimmy over at Show N GO and I can't forget about Tommy and the rest of the crue there for showing us much love.peace we out this BIATCH.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

did u come out to detroit rich


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 21 2006, 12:57 PM~6010687
> *Nene and Todd's car just keep getting better and better.  No doubt that whatever comes next for him will be super clean and slammin that bumper!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

FUCK THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 21 2006, 02:01 PM~6011432
> *did u come out to detroit rich
> *


YES I WAS OUT THERE :cheesy:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i though so..dam wish i could have kicked it around with ya..well maybe next time..i know i want to make a road trip out that way


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

........


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 21 2006, 02:13 PM~6011459
> *YES I WAS OUT THERE :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hey jimmy refinance house=$$$$$$$$ ill be seeing ya..i close on it end of week..ill be in touch..no bullshit either.. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 21 2006, 10:24 AM~6009386
> * Aug.21 is the day we ended our tour on the Midwest.Big thanks to all the people that showed us much love out here in the Midwest can't say no names cause it was somany good people out here.We are about to hit the road bact to the West coast,its kind of fukedup how this topic escalated to another level and it should be like that.we didn't come out here to start no beef between anybody ,we came to represent our team and our club and hoped we had a couple of good hops wich we did.much love to Jimmy over at Show N GO and I can't forget about Tommy and the rest of the crue there for showing us much love.peace we out this BIATCH.
> *


well we are all sorry to see you guys go back home for the year,we missed out on a great oppertunity to hop with some of the best,maybe next year we will keep our car readdy :biggrin: and you guys didnt start any beef all you did was light a fire under some people who fell asleep for the year  you guys did what you came to do which was rep your crew,people just get a lil touchy when the feel some one is dissing thier FAMILY,wich niether you or TODD did thanks for coming out and waking us up have a safe trip home and if all goes well for you guys and us we will see ya some where and finally get to hop.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 21 2006, 04:42 PM~6012030
> *well we are all sorry to see you guys go back home for the year,we missed out on a great oppertunity to hop with some of the best,maybe next year we will keep our car readdy :biggrin: and you guys didnt start any beef all you did was light a fire under some people who fell asleep for the year  you guys did what you came to do which was rep your crew,people just get a lil touchy when the feel some one is dissing thier FAMILY,wich niether you or TODD did thanks for coming out and waking us up have a safe trip home and if all goes well for you guys and us we will see ya some where and finally get to hop.
> *


i see you didnt show up on sunday we was waiting for you :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 21 2006, 03:08 PM~6011792
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


YES JIMMY WE WERE REALLY DRUNK,THANKS :uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Big props to all who came out to the Midwest. Hope you all had a good time... and we will meet again weather at the shows or on the streets. :biggrin: PEACE


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2006, 06:47 PM~6012068
> *i see you didnt show up  on sunday we was waiting  for  you  :biggrin:
> *


no shit ...scince i had to work ,and i said we would be at BLACK SUNDAY i am pretty sure i said we wouldnt be there.

if you want to see me sooooo bad then bring me that excusses shirt to BLACK SUNDAY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 21 2006, 06:03 PM~6012596
> *no shit ...scince i had to work ,and i said we would be at BLACK SUNDAY i am pretty sure i said we wouldnt be there.
> 
> if you want to see me sooooo  bad then bring me that excusses shirt to BLACK SUNDAY
> *


i would not waste my time since i seen the car your workin with :biggrin: we want all you fools that are talkin shit to come to vegas and get broke off :biggrin: make sure yall bring some money :biggrin:that goes for that fool named (JUAN ) DICK :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2006, 05:51 PM~6013056
> *i would  not waste  my time  since i seen  the car  your workin with   :biggrin: we want  all you fools  that are talkin  shit to come  to vegas and get broke  off  :biggrin: make  sure  yall bring some  money   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I can't wait till Vegas!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2006, 08:51 PM~6013056
> *i would  not waste  my time  since i seen  the car  your workin with  :biggrin: we want  all you fools  that are talkin  shit to come  to vegas and get broke  off  :biggrin: make  sure  yall bring some  money  :biggrin:
> *


i thought you were comin to kick my ass not hop my car 
:dunno:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 21 2006, 06:24 PM~6013363
> *i thought you were comin to kick my ass not hop my car
> :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 21 2006, 07:24 PM~6013363
> *i thought you were comin to kick my ass not hop my car
> :dunno:
> *


we can do that too after we brake you off :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 21 2006, 07:24 PM~6013363
> *i thought you were comin to kick my ass not hop my car
> :dunno:
> *


oh i was there on fri- sun you were to scared to come and play that said and done i came to your town and you didnt wanna come out and play :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you coming to detroit and calling it my back yeard is like me going to stl at black sunday and calling it your back yard ...

and what is this WE can do that after WE do what ever come on and man up son...if you wan to bust my ass then step up dont hide behind a group of your boys,if you are scared i will understand.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

damn, cant we all just get along....... LOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 21 2006, 09:15 PM~6014393
> *you coming to detroit and calling it my back yeard is like me going to stl at black sunday and calling it your back yard ...
> 
> and what is this WE can do that after WE do what ever come on and man up son...if you wan to bust my ass then step up dont hide behind a group of your boys,if you are scared i will understand.
> *


check this out you lil BITCH you know what i drive you know where im gonna be at you fat fuck i`ll be in vegas oct 5-6-7-8 come see me you lil TRICK .you need to stop talkin all that shit with that shit bucket you call a car


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 21 2006, 09:15 PM~6014393
> *you coming to detroit and calling it my back yeard is like me going to stl at black sunday and calling it your back yard ...
> 
> and what is this WE can do that after WE do what ever come on and man up son...if you wan to bust my ass then step up dont hide behind a group of your boys,if you are scared i will understand.
> *


oh by the way bitch ass ***** i dont hide trick like i said your scared to show your fat ass at detroit scared never punk like i said bring yo fat as to vegas we can handle this :biggrin: i would love to toss your fat ass in front of everyone


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 21 2006, 10:03 PM~6014683
> *:wave:
> *


supp dog


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 22 2006, 12:01 AM~6014677
> *oh  by the way  bitch ass *****  i dont hide  trick  like  i said  your scared to show  your  fat ass  at  detroit scared never  punk  like  i said  bring yo fat  as to  vegas we can handle  this  :biggrin: i would  love  to toss your fat ass  in front of everyone
> *


talk all the shit you want ...it is what it is


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Aug 20 2006, 03:36 PM~6004406
> *YOU SAY YOU ARE THERE FRIENDS I DON'T NEED FRIENDS LIKE YOU  TALK ALL NICE IN THEIR FACE AND TALK SHIT ON THE NET....& AGAIN I DIDN'T SAY YOUR CHAPTER...& AGAIN I'M NOT A OG FOOL...YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO READ WHAT PEOPLE WRITE & COMMENT ON WHAT THEY WRITE & STOP ADDING TO IT :angry: & TO PUT BRAIN'S BUSINESS ON HERE & THEN SAY HE'S YOUR FRIEND IS SOME FAKE ASS SHIT :angry:& YO FAKE ASS KEEP CALLIN PEOPLE TRYIN TO FIND SOMETHING OUT ABOUT ME & MOST OF THEM DON'T EVEN KNOW MY REAL NAME & PROBELY FAKE LIKE YOU...THATS FAKE TOO HOMIE... IF YOU WHATA KNOW ASK ME FOOL...& YO FAKE ASS TOLD BRAIN THAT HE WOULD HIDE BEHIND THE FACT THAT HIS CAR IS CLEAN & WONT HOP & YOU SAID NOMATTER HOW CLEAN A CAR IS A REAL RIDER WILL STILL HOP, THEN YOU (MR. KEEP IT REAL) TURN AROUND AND TOLD SOMEBODY ELSE THAT THEIR CAR WAS TOO CLEAN & YOU WOULDN'T HOP IT IF YOU WERE THEM.....KEEP TALKIN YOU SHOW HOW FAKE YOU REALY ARE.....KEEP IT REAL, YA RIGHT...KEEPIN IT FAKE....
> *


Your just a waste of time bro,i am there friends but if they don't like me thats on them everyone new what was up with him and chris,then it's all good for the tape,call it what you want i think everyone from stl can figure that one out.And as for you, were you at the 314 show with a car nah i didn't think so bro,and you say i'm fake and i don't care what your name is homie but when someone on here that talks as much as you do then i hear you ain't even got a ride shit bro thats fake.Whatever bro do what you do,talk the talk while others walk the walk.peace out.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 20 2006, 07:10 PM~6005209
> *thats what i said when read that statement he just don't no when to shut up
> that was very disrespectful you just don't say shit like that online but then again who am i !! nobody cause i am not in the M .......
> i have respect for all clubs but this fuckin guy is makin this shit just a little personal
> *


are you fucking kidding me you say you got respect online you've been mad since the clowin last year and have said all kinds of shit online?I was responding to what this l-baby fool siad read his post .


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 20 2006, 08:39 PM~6005511
> *And if any I members somewhere else moved to the BIG M it was to MOVE up to the real
> WTF IS THIS ALL ABOUT?
> *


Bro this wasn't to anyone else except that fool l-baby he bought your club name into it not me,no disrespect intended.



This is what he siad.QUOTE(L-BABY @ Aug 20 2006, 02:02 PM) 
SEE!!!!!, THERE YOU GO AGAIN WITH THAT BULLSHIT, DAMU WASN'T EVEN TALKIN TO YOU, HE WAS TALKING TO HIS CLUB MEMBER (PITBULL).....& ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT A SHIRT & IF HE'S IN ARE OUT OF THE CLUB AIN'T GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU, ME, ARE ANYBODY ELSE, THAT THE BIG (I) BUSINESS WHY DON'T YOU SPEAK ON YOUR MEMBERS THAT USE TO BE FROM THE BIG (I)


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Aug 20 2006, 09:23 PM~6005649
> *HOMIE FOR 1, THIS DUDE DON'T KNOW ANY HISTORY ABOUT HIS CLUB, & NO RESPECT FOR THE BIG M FOR SAYING DUM SHIT LIKE THAT & NO RESPECT FOR ANY CLUBS....THE BIG M WAS DOIN THEIR THANG BEFORE THIS FOOL & WILL DO SO WITH OUT HIM....LIKE HE MADE THEM WHO THEY ARE,  ARE SOMTHING...... :angry:
> *


Are you kidding, well you don't have no respect for coldblooded all the bull you say on here and i didn't say nothing about making them who they are,fools like you make me laugh,you can't handle me on here so you trying to get my club pissed at me bro it's been tryed before, they now i;m real and know i'm down for the M 4 life bro,agian you don't even have a low-low so why are you on here???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????Are you the only coldblooded memeber in stl because i've never seen any and i go there all the time homie?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 21 2006, 01:36 AM~6006630
> *HA HA HA HA HA HA this is some funny shit , but it does change a lot h:uh: I would just like to say the guys that traveled across the country to hop their cars , much props I never thought it would happen and you did it , I respect that  :thumbsup: you guys are doin it , keep the dream team alive   that's dedication, and sorry I didn't get to meet and hop against you guys , hope to see you at black sunday!
> *


At least one westsider knows how to give props.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 21 2006, 08:14 AM~6008798
> *check it out homie.. I hope you ain't trying to write a check your ass can't cash.  On the real all I hear is "I heard this"... "so and so told me this".. "why you wearing that".. .."I was told this"....do you hear how much you are sweating what we do.  DON'T concern yourself with "I" business.  I got respect for the Majestics but lost all for you.
> *


Well i'm sorry you fill this way homie,but thats the problem with LIL this fool L-baby has been argueing with me for some time now and he is always bringing up the I from stl so i checked him on some real shit and it ain't what i heard it's what went down period.He made a stupid comment about there being I members in the M now so i said what i said to him not to anyone else.And i'm just being real when i say the I around my way(midwest ) has kinda fallen off,i hope they come back strong but agian i was only talking to him.Sorry that everone with the I took offence.And if you don't respect me i'm sorry to hear that but life goes on.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 22 2006, 03:50 AM~6014606
> *check  this out  you lil BITCH  you know  what  i drive  you know  where im gonna be at  you fat fuck  i`ll be in vegas  oct  5-6-7-8 come see  me  you lil TRICK .you need to stop talkin all that  shit  with that shit bucket you call a car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Aug 21 2006, 01:04 PM~6009203
> *damn....crossed the line with that comment :nono:
> *


I agree but the dude i was fighting with bought them up in the first place so i siad something back,i do regret saying it.I got love for all clubs,and thats real this dude is just trying to start shit because he can't take the truth that i keep calling him out on.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 21 2006, 10:05 PM~6015064
> *Bro this wasn't to anyone else except that fool l-baby he bought your club name into it not me,no disrespect intended.
> This is what he siad.QUOTE(L-BABY @ Aug 20 2006, 02:02 PM)
> SEE!!!!!, THERE YOU GO AGAIN WITH THAT BULLSHIT, DAMU WASN'T EVEN TALKIN TO YOU, HE WAS TALKING TO HIS CLUB MEMBER (PITBULL).....& ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT A SHIRT & IF HE'S IN ARE OUT OF THE CLUB AIN'T GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU, ME, ARE ANYBODY ELSE, THAT THE BIG (I) BUSINESS  WHY DON'T YOU SPEAK ON YOUR MEMBERS THAT USE TO BE FROM THE BIG (I)
> *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 21 2006, 04:24 PM~6012303
> *YES JIMMY WE WERE REALLY DRUNK,THANKS :uh:
> *


yes we were but damn you lost alot of weight its almost like you werent there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 21 2006, 10:49 PM~6014952
> *talk all the shit you want ...it is what it is
> *


YES IT IS FAT ASS


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 22 2006, 08:46 AM~6016300
> *yes we were but damn you lost alot of weight its almost like you werent there
> *


Is he Little Rich now? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

what the hell guys?smiley-i have respect for u--suburaban same goes for u..i cant belive u guys are getting worked up over all this..i say let it be and let everyone just nose em up and hop..i mean after all isnt that what u guys do..nose em up or shut the fuck up..take the shit to vegas and do whayt u do..or bring your asses to my house..ill cook hotdogs..we can hop out in front of my house...then we all can have a beer :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 22 2006, 08:25 AM~6016722
> *Is he Little Rich now? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what his girl says


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 22 2006, 05:30 PM~6020230
> *thats what his girl says
> *


NO THAT S WHAT YOUR GIRL SAID IN FRONT OF YOU :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey if you like being called little rich by fat bitches then go ahead


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 22 2006, 05:33 PM~6020249
> *hey if you like being called little rich by fat bitches then go ahead
> *


SO WHOS THE FAT BITCH


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 22 2006, 04:50 PM~6019943
> *what the hell guys?smiley-i have respect for u--suburaban same goes for u..i cant belive u guys are getting worked up over all this..i say let it be and let everyone just nose em up and hop..i mean after all isnt that what u guys do..nose em up or shut the fuck up..take the shit to vegas and do whayt u do..or bring your asses to my house..ill cook hotdogs..we can hop out in front of my house...then we all can have a beer :biggrin:
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP














































J/K


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 22 2006, 08:25 AM~6016722
> *Is he Little Rich now? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


ALRITE FUCKER YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

my girl :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 22 2006, 09:40 AM~6016527
> *YES IT IS FAT  ASS
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: tell him dawg yela errie cutizo


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 22 2006, 05:45 PM~6020345
> *my girl  :biggrin:
> *


THATS NOT GOOD


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 22 2006, 07:40 AM~6016527
> *YES IT IS FAT  ASS
> *


EASY TIGER


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

bunch of pussy as little bitches


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 21 2006, 09:57 AM~6009508
> *somebody in Detroit bought it? :0
> *



well i have seen it in person, and knows its right here in southwest side of 
DETROIT,

im sure we will all see it showing people up in the midwest now.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 22 2006, 11:50 PM~6019943
> *what the hell guys?smiley-i have respect for u--suburaban same goes for u..i cant belive u guys are getting worked up over all this..i say let it be and let everyone just nose em up and hop..i mean after all isnt that what u guys do..nose em up or shut the fuck up..take the shit to vegas and do whayt u do..or bring your asses to my house..ill cook hotdogs..we can hop out in front of my house...then we all can have a beer :biggrin:
> *


And i respect you bro,heres my problem,todd and the cali guys have put itdown all year .Then they came out here 3 times and not with junk hoppers,with real nice low-lows,and all anyone from out here can do is talk shit on there cars?It's there own fault they didn't show up to rep the midwest so why are they mad?And i respect all the big name builders in the midwest and i know we do have shit that can compete with cali cars show and hopp.But this summer we didn't do shit to show it,thats all give them props and do better next time.All this bullshit about the wheels being in the wrong place and crap like that is just excuses for not showing up.Last year it was they had no bumpers now this year they do and it's some other excuse.This just makes all the midwest look bad.And about me getting out of line,all i have to say is this i've been called names,i've been told i'm going to get delt with at shows,i've even got calls at the shop and on my cell.(nothings ever happened)So why don't others get dumped on for what they say?It's not just me.And fuck yeah we can hopp eat and drink anytime homie,just make mine some crown. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

im not saying fuck the midwest cuz thats like me saying to fuck myself... and my crew and i out here have put it down when we can, we've won some and lost some so im not dawgin' my "backyard" for anyone! I dont care if its the west coast , east coast, down south or up north!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 23 2006, 04:48 AM~6022035
> *im not saying fuck the midwest cuz thats like me saying to fuck myself... and my crew and i out here have put it down when we can, we've won some and lost some so im not dawgin' my "backyard" for anyone! I dont care if its the west coast , east coast, down south or up north!
> *


I'm not doggin it either bro,but the fools that were doggin cali last year got clowned this year,fact if they don't like it they should have showed up with something.I just keep it real and give props when they are do,and todd and nene deserve big props for coming out here 3 times this year.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 22 2006, 07:45 PM~6020343
> *ALRITE FUCKER YOU TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


What????? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2006, 08:51 PM~6013056
> *i would  not waste  my time  since i seen  the car  your workin with   :biggrin:
> *


didnt you just have that baby blue malibu without a windshield ? :biggrin: 
at least my car has a windshield


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 22 2006, 10:16 PM~6021854
> *And i respect you bro,heres my problem,todd and the cali guys have put itdown all year .Then they came out here 3 times and not with junk hoppers,with real nice low-lows,and all anyone from out here can do is talk shit on there cars?It's there own fault they didn't show up to rep the midwest so why are they mad?And i respect all the big name builders in the midwest and i know we do have shit that can compete with cali cars show and hopp.But this summer we didn't do shit to show it,thats all give them props and do better next time.All this bullshit about the wheels being in the wrong place and crap like that is just excuses for not showing up.Last year it was they had no bumpers now this year they do and it's some other excuse.This just makes all the midwest look bad.And about me getting out of line,all i have to say is this i've been called names,i've been told i'm going to get delt with at shows,i've even got calls at the shop and on my cell.(nothings ever happened)So why don't others get dumped on for what they say?It's not just me.And fuck yeah we can hopp eat and drink anytime homie,just make mine some crown. :biggrin:
> *


i totally agree the midwest DID NOT show up for shit this year..me being one of em..todd.nene,and all of em came out here and smacked rear bumpers on the midwest and i have to respect anyone who drives 30 fucking hours to hop for 10 minutes at a show..that shows alot of dedication..i have a good feeling about next year and i think the midwest will show up..i have seen what peole have and im just suprised they didnt come out this year..oh yeah..crown it is homie for sure i got ya.. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 02:55 AM~6023211
> *didnt you just have that baby blue malibu without a windshield ? :biggrin:
> at least my car has a windshield
> *


YA DUMB ASS NO WINSHILED CAUSE I HOPPED EVERYDAY AND MY CAR DIDNT DO 32 INCHES :biggrin: I WAS BANGIN 67 -68 KNOW TOP THAT WITH SHOCKS YOU DUMB ASS BY THE WAY THX FOR ADMIRING MY CARS YOU (DICK) :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## JBONESHITTY (Aug 21, 2006)

MAN THIS LWRDR83LDS SURE DOES TALK ALOT OF SHIT FOR A PERSON THAT BUYS SOMEBODY ELSES SHIT AND NEVER SHOWS UP TO A SHOW[EVEN IN HIS HOME STATE] AND AS FAR AS HITTING 25 OR MORE INCHES, YOU WOULD BE LUCKY TO HIT 15 FUCK BOY


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 21 2006, 10:03 PM~6015054
> *are you fucking kidding me you say you got respect online you've been mad since the clowin last year and have said all kinds of shit online?I was responding to what this l-baby fool siad read his post .
> *


this is all i have to say to you i am coming to black sunday to break yoo ass off a peice of the bigbody lac and then i'm going home i aint say shit else on this shit nomore so don't not show up


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

this yours john??? when you build a lac???


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 23 2006, 12:28 PM~6025040
> *this is all i have to say to you i am coming to black sunday to break yoo ass off a peice of the bigbody lac and then i'm going home i aint say shit else on this shit nomore so don't not show up
> *


can you plz bring your big body to veags :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 11:35 AM~6025090
> *can  you plz bring your big body  to veags  :biggrin:
> *


smiley got a big body that will show and hop,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bring it on :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 12:37 PM~6025101
> *smiley got a big body that will show and hop,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bring it on :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 10:35 AM~6025090
> *can  you plz bring your big body  to veags  :biggrin:
> *


lol bully :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 12:40 PM~6025120
> *lol bully :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 10:41 AM~6025123
> *:biggrin:
> *



you going to the sd show again this year?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 12:40 PM~6025120
> *lol bully :biggrin:
> *


i said plz


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 12:43 PM~6025137
> *you going to the sd show again this year?
> *


yes i am :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JBONESHITTY_@Aug 23 2006, 11:31 AM~6024788
> *MAN THIS LWRDR83LDS SURE DOES TALK ALOT OF SHIT FOR A PERSON THAT BUYS SOMEBODY ELSES SHIT AND NEVER SHOWS UP TO A SHOW[EVEN IN HIS HOME STATE] AND AS FAR AS HITTING 25 OR MORE INCHES, YOU WOULD BE LUCKY TO HIT 15 FUCK BOY
> *


well homie yes i bought this car from someone..i never said that i built it..but lets see...new engine,new trans,new rear end,new wheels,new stereo system,window tint,chrome plating..est cost 5000.00 i have put into it..but oh wait i just saw something..u only have 2 posts..SUCK MY DICK :biggrin: 

have a good day


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 10:44 AM~6025146
> *yes i am  :biggrin:
> *


coo see you there homie, rich says hes not sure if hes going this year :uh:, and spike wont be there either :angry:, come see me at the booth and get a video undertaker looks good on it :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 11:47 AM~6025175
> *coo see you there homie, rich says hes not sure if hes going this year :uh:, and spike wont be there either :angry:, come see me at the booth and get a video undertaker looks good on it :biggrin:
> *


wheres my dvd fucker,you fucken lie too much :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 10:50 AM~6025191
> *wheres my dvd fucker,you fucken lie too much :angry:
> *


lolwhat i lie about wey :biggrin: , it should be there today cause i sent it monday :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 10:50 AM~6025191
> *wheres my dvd fucker,you fucken lie too much :angry:
> *



u lie fucker, you never sent me spikes info :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 11:55 AM~6025235
> *lolwhat i lie about wey :biggrin: , it should be there today cause i sent it monday :uh:
> *


mentiroso


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 10:57 AM~6025251
> *mentiroso
> *



aye chisme, if its there today, your going to SD, ill be there friday im staying at your house again, and tell lil rich im bringing him a whole box of them things he was asking for last time :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 12:00 PM~6025271
> *aye chisme, if its there today, your going to SD, ill be there friday im staying at your house again, and tell lil rich im bringing him a whole box of them things he was asking for last time :0  :biggrin:
> *


i live at motel 6


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 01:00 PM~6025271
> *aye chisme, if its there today, your going to SD, ill be there friday im staying at your house again, and tell lil rich im bringing him a whole box of them things he was asking for last time :0  :biggrin:
> *


rich will be at the s.d show


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

well there will be another hop of in michigan! so st louis, chicago, ohio get ready!
Its the lowrider hop off at the 28th street metro cruise on august 26th. there will be three classes. single, double, and radical. $1000.00 for 1st $500.00 2nd $250.00 for 3rd. and to top it off thats a $1000.00 for 1st place in each catagory. there is no regersratation fee to enter. just show up and hop! for more info contact steve 616-292-8845

oh yea!!! no registration fees to enter... just show up! sign up! and hop!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

what city is that in


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 10:42 AM~6023893
> *YA DUMB ASS  NO WINSHILED  CAUSE  I HOPPED EVERYDAY  AND  MY CAR  DIDNT DO 32 INCHES  :biggrin: I WAS BANGIN  67 -68  KNOW  TOP THAT WITH SHOCKS  YOU DUMB ASS  BY THE WAY  THX FOR  ADMIRING MY CARS  YOU (DICK) :biggrin:
> *


thats funny i know of cars that hop 60-70 inches all the time and they not only have a windshield they arent all buckled up
:dunno: 

AND YOU ARE VERY ORIGINAL ON THE NAMES YOU ARE CALLING ME MONKEY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 12:52 PM~6025653
> *thats funny i know of cars that hop 60-70 inches all the time and they not only have a windshield they arent all buckled up
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: this dude aint never served shit ,or won anything,and he still talks a gang of shit but i do like his sig building junk on 9-5 aint that the truth!!!!!!!!!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Big ups to Nene and the Big M for repping the West Coast.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 23 2006, 04:11 PM~6025726
> *:uh:  :uh: this dude aint never served shit ,or won anything,and he still talks a gang of shit but i do like his sig building junk on 9-5 aint that the truth!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno: OH NO............YOU CAME ALL UP IN HERE AND SPENT ALL THAT TIME THINKING OF ME RYDERZ .....THATS GREAT



*NOW HERE THEIS NOW HERE THIS....JUANDDICK'S CAR IS A PIECE OF SHIT ,EVERY SINGLE PERSON ON THE OPPOSING TEAM HAS NOTED THIS!
IS THAT THE ONLY THING YOU CAN COME UP WITH ...THE OBVIOUS ?
YOUR SKILLS OF DEDUCTION SHALL BE REWARDED.*

1) CAR NEEDS WORK......CHECK

2)NOT FROM CALIFORNIA.....CHECK

3) STILL ON YOUR MIND......CHECK


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 01:20 PM~6025789
> *:dunno: OH NO............YOU CAME ALL UP IN HERE AND SPENT ALL THAT TIME THINKING OF ME RYDERZ .....THATS GREAT
> NOW HERE THEIS NOW HERE THIS....JUANDDICK'S CAR IS A PIECE OF SHIT ,EVERY SINGLE PERSON ON THE OPPOSING TEAM HAS NOTED THIS!
> IS THAT THE ONLY THING YOU CAN COME UP WITH ...THE OBVIOUS ?
> ...


this aint 8 mile foo dont talk shit about ur self thats our job, and if u know u build junk then why do u still talk shit like u og, juss know ur roll !!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 23 2006, 04:27 PM~6025823
> *this aint 8 mile foo dont talk shit about ur self thats our job, and if u know u build junk then why do u still talk shit like u og, juss know ur roll !!!!!!
> *



8 MILE ?i didnt start talkin shit dumbass ,you guys did and you think i am going to just sit by and let you all yack your mouth ......hell no.

so if you wanna talk shit go ahead dont think we will just let it go un returned.
and now you think its all fun and games so you are goingt o try and get your shots intoo well get on the bandwaggon cuz, come right on in i got big shoulders i can handdle it.

know my roll .....jabroni this aint wrestling,all this shit you runnin you r mouth too,show us your car ......not that same tired picture you put up from years ago
walk out side and get a NEW pic of your car now


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 01:39 PM~6025940
> *8 MILE ?i didnt start talkin shit dumbass ,you guys did and you think i am going to just sit by and let you all yack your mouth ......hell no.
> 
> so if you wanna talk shit go ahead dont think we will just let it go un returned.
> ...


im sure u can handle it ,but thats not the point ,the point is know ur roll juss like every real mother fuker in here and have somthing to back it up! like a car not a mouth


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 23 2006, 01:46 PM~6026010
> *im sure u can handle it ,but thats not the point ,the point is know ur roll juss like every real mother fuker in here and have somthing to back it up! like a car not a mouth
> *


and i sold my car 8 mos ago thats why i took it out of my aviatar to a friend in northern cali san jose but dont worry i got somthing in the back yard for next year :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

popcorn ..... get your popcorn


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ill take mine with extra butter


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 23 2006, 12:31 PM~6025494
> *what city is that in
> *


grand rapids


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 23 2006, 04:49 PM~6026041
> *and i sold my car 8 mos ago thats why i took it out of my aviatar to a friend in northern cali san jose but dont worry i got somthing in the back yard for next year  :biggrin:
> *


then what are you doing taljkin shit with out a car ....that is a bigg no no right,or is that just the rules for non californians?

i know my roll and if you notice i had not been on lay it low at all or even looked at lay itlow until i heard about the cars from the west coming out and wanted to check them out.........i didnt call the midwest out someone else did,and we woke up and threw some car together cause we heard we still had a shot at nene and todd during black sunday...and then other people jumped n the mix,i just stood my ground.

i have not bragged 1 time about my car i have not down'd anyones cars..there is some other people who look for back up when shittalkin and they want peope to think we did...but that is not the case.

we will be at BLACK SUNDAY to hop junk or not,we will not sleep through another show ,we are taking NENE'S advice and we will be ready from now on.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Aug 23 2006, 04:26 PM~6026342
> *grand rapids
> *


HOW FAR IS THAT FROM CHICAGO?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 01:52 PM~6025653
> *thats funny i know of cars that hop 60-70 inches all the time and they not only have a windshield they arent all buckled up
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


CHECK THIS OUT CHUMP LIKE I SAID (dick) I WILL SERVE YOU ANY DAY BRING YO FAT ASS TO VEGAS I WILL NOSE UP MY CAD THE UNDERTAKER AGAINST YOUR SHIT BUCKET THATS RIGHT YOU KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE BUT THAT DONT INCLUDE YOU YOU FUCK NUTTS YOU MUST BE CUMM DRUNK YOU ***


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 02:39 PM~6025940
> *8 MILE ?i didnt start talkin shit dumbass ,you guys did and you think i am going to just sit by and let you all yack your mouth ......hell no.
> 
> so if you wanna talk shit go ahead dont think we will just let it go un returned.
> ...


STFU YOU *** YOU AINT SUPPOSE TO TALK WITH THAT SHIT BUCKET YOU CALL A CAR DICK


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 05:24 PM~6026998
> *CHECK  THIS  OUT CHUMP  LIKE I SAID  (dick) I WILL SERVE  YOU ANY DAY BRING YO FAT ASS TO VEGAS I WILL NOSE UP MY CAD THE UNDERTAKER  AGAINST  YOUR SHIT BUCKET  THATS RIGHT YOU KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE  BUT THAT DONT INCLUDE  YOU  YOU FUCK NUTTS  YOU MUST BE CUMM DRUNK  YOU ***
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

someone post a pic of dicks car, i dont think ive seen it....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 04:30 PM~6027051
> *someone post a pic of dicks car, i dont think ive seen it....
> *


CHECK BACK ABOUT FEW PAGES BUT DONT LAUGH FOOL ITS THAT SHIT SILVER GRAN PRIX THAT DOES 32 INCHES


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2006, 05:30 PM~6027051
> *someone post a pic of dicks car, i dont think ive seen it....
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 23 2006, 04:33 PM~6027074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FOOL IS IN THAT PEPSI CAN CLUB HE DONT JUMP OVER A PEPSI CAN


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL U OUTTA CONTROL SMILEY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 11:37 AM~6025101
> *smiley got a big body that will show and hop,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bring it on :cheesy:
> *


thats fine he will need it cause i dont hop junk :0 :biggrin: 


i will not be in vages with the bigbody but i might be out there this year i
got to much shit going on right now to bring the bigbody out the




post pic your bigbody on the bumper :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 23 2006, 04:46 PM~6027196
> *thats fine he  will need it cause i dont hop junk :0  :biggrin:
> i will not be in vages with the bigbody but i might be out there this year i
> got to much shit going on right now to bring the bigbody out the
> ...


I DONT SHOW PIC TO PEOPLE WITH JUNK BIG BODYS :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 03:17 PM~6026926
> *then what are you doing taljkin shit with out a car ....that is a bigg no no right,or is that just the rules for non californians?
> 
> i know my roll and if you notice i had not been on lay it low at all or even looked at lay itlow until i heard about the cars from the west coming out and wanted to check them out.........i didnt call the midwest out someone else did,and we woke up and threw some car together cause we heard we  still had a shot at nene and todd during black sunday...and then other people jumped n the mix,i just stood my ground.
> ...


a shot at nene and todd wtf? are u joking me,u cant even beat my dancers with no batts in the trunks and u wanna be ready for todd and nene plz


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 06:24 PM~6026998
> *CHECK  THIS  OUT CHUMP  LIKE I SAID  (dick) I WILL SERVE  YOU ANY DAY BRING YO FAT ASS TO VEGAS I WILL NOSE UP MY CAD THE UNDERTAKER  AGAINST  YOUR SHIT BUCKET  THATS RIGHT YOU KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE  BUT THAT DONT INCLUDE  YOU  YOU FUCK NUTTS  YOU MUST BE CUMM DRUNK  YOU ***
> *


your such a baller and it's all laid out for you bring you bitch ass out to BLACK SUNDAY or shut the fuck up ,you can say your scdared you boyz will understand...only thing your hoppin is clubs bitch


and are you fuckin serious ryderz....at dancers ?c mon cuz 

you are comin with some gay shit i am coming with the truth,make that poppin noise bro....pop your head outta your ass.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Aug 22 2006, 08:55 PM~6021722
> *well i have seen it in person, and knows its right here in southwest side of
> DETROIT,
> 
> ...


They better learn how to hop it firs :0 t


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:37 PM~6027735
> *your such a baller and it's all laid out for you bring you bitch ass out to BLACK SUNDAY or shut the fuck up ,you can say your scdared you boyz will understand...only thing your hoppin is clubs bitch
> *


atleast i`m from a real club you trick like i said you fat bitch come on down you had a chance when i came to deroit bitch ass ***** know bring yo fat ass to vegas chump by the way you make me laugh fat boy you patatoe chippin ass get a real car bitch you fucken ****


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 08:40 PM~6027759
> *atleast i`m from  a real  club  you trick  like  i said  you fat  bitch  come  on  down  you had a chance when  i came  to deroit  bitch  ass *****  know bring yo fat  ass  to vegas     chump by  the way  you make  me  laugh fat boy  you  patatoe  chippin ass  get  a real car  bitch   you fucken  ****
> *



which one you claiming this week dogg?.........i maybe from a small town one chapter club ,,but we value loyalty.....can you say the same about your self?



and by the way ...i am a ****** ... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:37 PM~6027735
> *your such a baller and it's all laid out for you bring you bitch ass out to BLACK SUNDAY or shut the fuck up ,you can say your scdared you boyz will understand...only thing your hoppin is clubs bitch
> and are you fuckin serious ryderz....at dancers ?c mon cuz
> 
> ...


come on *** thats all you got i`m make you cry you fat fuck :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:42 PM~6027765
> *which one you claiming this week dogg?.........i maybe from a small town one chapter club ,,but we value loyalty.....can you say the same about your self?
> *


i`m claimin your mom bitch get a real car b4 you join a club dick haha small town no car wow you got problems bitch oh i aint yo dog bitch get that shit straight punk


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

cry ................you are the one cryin not me ....you told us the day before a show you were there i am giving you plenty of notice to show up ....plenty of time to get a windshild too^^^^^^^^^^^^^6


make your mind up lame do i have a junk car or no car ......one thing i can say for sure bout you and your bout from kc you guys fit together making shit up too suit you .....and climin my moms.HAHAHAHAHAHA..you were better off with the fat jokes :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:42 PM~6027765
> *which one you claiming this week dogg?.........i maybe from a small town one chapter club ,,but we value loyalty.....can you say the same about your self?
> and by the way ...i am a ****** ... :biggrin:
> *


yes you are a ****** thats why you dont know shit about hoppin


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:44 PM~6027778
> *cry ................you are the one cryin not me ....you  told us the day before a show you were there i am giving you plenty of notice to show up ....plenty of time to get a windshild too
> *


bitch you should be out there milkin cows i told you a week b4 punk stop lyin bitch oh by the way i would not waste my time comin to see your car cause like i said b4 get a real car b4 you start talkin pepsi can club :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 08:45 PM~6027782
> *yes you are a ****** thats why you dont know shit about hoppin
> *


thats funny samething everybody else said till a car we ******* built won vegas.
that must be somethan thats all you can talk about go to vegas 
:twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:44 PM~6027778
> *cry ................you are the one cryin not me ....you  told us the day before a show you were there i am giving you plenty of notice to show up ....plenty of time to get a windshild too^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
> make your mind up lame do i have a junk car or no car ......one thing i can say for sure bout you and your bout from kc  you guys fit together making shit up too suit you .....and climin my moms.HAHAHAHAHAHA..you were better off with the fat jokes  :roflmao:
> *


thats right i`m claimin your moms i`m yo daddy fool thought you knew call me daddy from know on fat fuck


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:48 PM~6027814
> *thats funny samething everybody else said till a car we ******* built won vegas.
> that must be somethan thats all you can talk about go to vegas
> :twak:
> *


stop hangin on someone elses balls bitch we talkin bout you and your shit bucket


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 08:46 PM~6027801
> *bitch you should be out there milkin cows i told you a week b4 punk stop lyin bitch  oh by the way  i would not waste my time  comin to see your car  cause like i said b4 get a real car  b4 you start talkin  pepsi can club   :biggrin:
> *


you are a fuckin joke ...........you aint got what it takes to fuck with a cow milkin,no hoppin junk car have ******..HAHAHAHAfrom OHIO..and you call your self REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:48 PM~6027814
> *thats funny samething everybody else said till a car we ******* built won vegas.
> that must be somethan thats all you can talk about go to vegas
> :twak:
> *


thats right fat ass i wanna toss your fat ass in front of everyone in vegas bitch you know what your a waste of time you fucken ****


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:50 PM~6027839
> *you are a fuckin joke ...........you aint got what it takes to fuck with a cow milkin,no hoppin junk car have ******..HAHAHAHAfrom OHIO..and you call your self REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


man thats all you got bitch i`m real as it gets bitch step up stop runnin your bitch ass mouth punk with ur 32 inch hoppin dick if i was doin 32 inches i would not even be on layitlow


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:50 PM~6027839
> *you are a fuckin joke ...........you aint got what it takes to fuck with a cow milkin,no hoppin junk car have ******..HAHAHAHAfrom OHIO..and you call your self REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ohio huh bitch thats an hour away from detroit you were to scared you knew i was gonna toss your fatt ass in the water bitch :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

i call smiley SON................and really tho son shave that sh*t under yo chin, all salt and pep-per ...........where my house shoe's,, boy!....J/K....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:50 PM~6027839
> *you are a fuckin joke ...........you aint got what it takes to fuck with a cow milkin,no hoppin junk car have ******..HAHAHAHAfrom OHIO..and you call your self REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


come on bitch speak pay for my plane ticket and i will fly out to black sunday beat your fat ass and then fly back :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

*OK THIS TOPIC IS GOING A LIL OVER BOARED ITS GONNA DESTRUCT IN A COUPLE OF SECONDS*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 06:54 PM~6027882
> *OK THIS TOPIC IS GOING A LIL OVER BOARED ITS GONNA DESTRUCT IN A COUPLE OF SECONDS
> *


no rich fuck this punk im make him cry


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:50 PM~6027839
> *you are a fuckin joke ...........you aint got what it takes to fuck with a cow milkin,no hoppin junk car have ******..HAHAHAHAfrom OHIO..and you call your self REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


this *** ran away like a lil bitch :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:tears: HAHAHYAHA YOU WIN..........SEE YA AT BLACK SUNDAY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 06:58 PM~6027929
> *:tears: HAHAHYAHA  YOU WIN..........SEE YA AT BLACK SUNDAY
> *


better buy my plane ticket bitch bow down bitch


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

Man dog really this topic ain't about no westcoast, midwest hoppers no more it's gotten realy personal dam smiley just let that fool go man don't get me wrong this is some fun ass shit to read but dam!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 07:00 PM~6027965
> *Man dog really this topic ain't about no westcoast, midwest hoppers no more it's gotten realy personal dam smiley just let that fool go man don't get me wrong this is some fun ass shit to read but dam!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Aug 23 2006, 06:02 PM~6027988
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


hey grandpa...OSU...yea mayne!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 05:01 PM~6027973
> *:biggrin:
> *


you scanless fool on the real :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 07:04 PM~6028004
> *you scanless fool on the real :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i`ll see you saturday for your meeting :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey wally where the [email protected]# you been at?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 06:04 PM~6028019
> *i`ll see you  saturday for your meeting    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 07:05 PM~6028031
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 06:05 PM~6028028
> *Hey wally where the          [email protected]# you been at?
> *


been on sniper mode for a min.......


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 07:06 PM~6028040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 05:04 PM~6028019
> *i`ll see you  saturday for your meeting    :biggrin:
> *


you got it let's see what we cook up and i mean really cook up none of that bull asss fried chicken either little *****.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up Wally, i think them BUCKEYES got something for anybody out there. OH uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: IO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 07:07 PM~6028048
> *you got it let's see what we cook up and i mean really cook up none of that bull asss fried chicken either little *****.
> *


thats a black mens steak :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Aug 23 2006, 07:08 PM~6028058
> *whats up Wally, i think them BUCKEYES got something for anybody out there.  OH                                                                                                                                                                                                            uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: IO
> *


gramps dont you live in ohio sum1 slap that fool for me :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Aug 23 2006, 06:08 PM~6028058
> *whats up Wally, i think them BUCKEYES got something for anybody out there.  OH                                                                                                                                                                                                            uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: IO
> *


yes.........all that corn and cows[steak]...them sum big homie......do it for WOODY!......... :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 23 2006, 05:07 PM~6028045
> *been on sniper mode for a min.......
> *


laaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!    :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 05:08 PM~6028059
> *thats a black mens  steak  :biggrin:
> *


bitch you arab and i mex. fuck that chicken.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 07:11 PM~6028101
> *bitch you arab and i mex. fuck that chicken.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 06:10 PM~6028090
> *laaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!       :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


nah...fuc that,,,,WHERE YOU BEEN?............we don't want to go there ........
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

yeah smiley, i'm from OHIO, but juan is my homie so i'll have to leave that one to you uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 07:11 PM~6028101
> *bitch you arab and i mex. fuck that chicken.
> *


you got it twisted fool that fried chicken eater


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Aug 23 2006, 07:12 PM~6028115
> *yeah smiley, i'm from OHIO, but juan is my homie so i'll have to leave that one to you uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


ok :biggrin: see you in vegas


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 05:12 PM~6028109
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


man you just a violent little ***** ain't you, hahahah :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 07:15 PM~6028139
> *man you just a violent little ***** ain't you, hahahah :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 23 2006, 05:12 PM~6028110
> *nah...fuc  that,,,,WHERE YOU BEEN?............we don't want to go there ........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey come on now dogg that's memeber only info, let's not go there. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BID D I SEE YOU DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

Whassup Big Smiley


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Aug 23 2006, 07:19 PM~6028188
> *Whassup Big Smiley
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 05:18 PM~6028171
> *BID  D I SEE YOU DOGG  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i see him also he trying to stay queit up in hear.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 07:20 PM~6028197
> *yeah i see him also he trying to stay queit up in hear.
> *


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Aug 23 2006, 05:19 PM~6028188
> *Whassup Big Smiley
> *


you mean wa sup LITTLE *****.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

What's goin' on homie? Get at me, dog...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 07:21 PM~6028209
> *you mean wa sup LITTLE *****.
> *


 :roflmao: ITS NICCA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 06:21 PM~6028209
> *you mean wa sup LITTLE *****.
> *


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

Shit this just in fatboy "nene" and snowbunny"todd" got into it in texas man they betted each other that each one would be able to eat the big 72 oz. steak in ARMARILLO BOTH THEM ****** PAST OUT.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Aug 23 2006, 05:21 PM~6028213
> *What's goin' on homie?  Get at me, dog...
> *


don't trip homie we right here hit me up when you ready dogg.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 07:24 PM~6028237
> *Shit this just in fatboy "nene" and snowbunny"todd" got into it in texas man they betted each other that each on would be able to eat the big 72 oz. steak in ARMARILLO BOTH THEM ****** PAST OUT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 06:25 PM~6028248
> *don't trip homie we right here hit me up when you ready dogg.
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 06:24 PM~6028237
> *Shit this just in fatboy "nene" and snowbunny"todd" got into it in texas man they betted each other that each one would be able to eat the big 72 oz. steak in ARMARILLO BOTH THEM ****** PAST OUT.
> *


SHIT ,HOMIE TELL NENE TO BRING ME A 72 OZ STEAK


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 05:27 PM~6028266
> *SHIT ,HOMIE TELL NENE  TO BRING ME A 72 OZ STEAK
> *


fool you really think that the steak would make it all the way to your hand, for real fool this is todd and nene were talking about hear.


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 06:31 PM~6028297
> *fool you really think that the steak would make it all the way to your hand, for real fool this is todd and nene were talking about hear.
> *


DAMN


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 05:24 PM~6028237
> *Shit this just in fatboy "nene" and snowbunny"todd" got into it in texas man they betted each other that each one would be able to eat the big 72 oz. steak in ARMARILLO BOTH THEM ****** PAST OUT.
> *


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 06:42 PM~6028387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a big ass piece of meat :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

(smiley`s 84 fleetwood)
atleast i`m from a REAL CLUB you trick like i said you fat bitch come on down you had a chance when i came to deroit bitch ass ***** know bring yo fat ass to vegas chump by the way you make me laugh fat boy you patatoe chippin ass get a real car bitch you fucken ****.


SHITTALKING IS ONE THING BUT YOU GUYS (SS-SM84-JDIK) SHOULD KEEP PEOPLES CLUBS OUT YOUR MOUTHS.....THAT SHIT IS NOT COOL AND NEVER WILL BE COOL.......

WE (PEOPLE ON LIL) LOVE TO READ THE SHITTALKING BUT THERE IS A LINE YOU SHOULD NOT CROSS...........IT GIVES EVERYONE INVOLVED A BAD NAME AND THE CLUB THEY REP.....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 23 2006, 08:20 PM~6028730
> *(smiley`s 84 fleetwood)
> atleast i`m from a REAL CLUB you trick like i said you fat bitch come on down you had a chance when i came to deroit bitch ass ***** know bring yo fat ass to vegas chump by the way you make me laugh fat boy you patatoe chippin ass get a real car bitch you fucken ****.
> SHITTALKING IS ONE THING BUT YOU GUYS (SS-SM84-JDIK) SHOULD KEEP PEOPLES CLUBS OUT YOUR MOUTHS.....THAT SHIT IS NOT COOL AND NEVER WILL BE COOL.......
> ...


then you should check your club member


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:wave:............. :biggrin: ................ :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 23 2006, 06:31 PM~6028297
> *fool you really think that the steak would make it all the way to your hand, for real fool this is todd and nene were talking about hear.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 23 2006, 06:41 PM~6028898
> *then  you should check your club member
> *


lol smiley you a savage dog :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

:biggrin:I can't belive you ****** are still going att It. Can't we all just get along and save all your energy for vegas.By the way has them fools made it home safe or are they still on the road?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

they should be home by now i would think its about a 2 1/2 day trip from detroit to cali if im not mistakend..maybe they pulled over to serve some other fools.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 23 2006, 03:23 PM~6026983
> *HOW FAR IS THAT FROM CHICAGO?
> *


about 2 hours


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 24 2006, 02:20 AM~6028730
> *(smiley`s 84 fleetwood)
> atleast i`m from a REAL CLUB you trick like i said you fat bitch come on down you had a chance when i came to deroit bitch ass ***** know bring yo fat ass to vegas chump by the way you make me laugh fat boy you patatoe chippin ass get a real car bitch you fucken ****.
> SHITTALKING IS ONE THING BUT YOU GUYS (SS-SM84-JDIK) SHOULD KEEP PEOPLES CLUBS OUT YOUR MOUTHS.....THAT SHIT IS NOT COOL AND NEVER WILL BE COOL.......
> ...


I'm glad to see you included juans name at least.And i agree except when someone brings it up first,then the line don't matter.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 23 2006, 06:28 PM~6025040
> *this is all i have to say to you i am coming to black sunday to break yoo ass off a peice of the bigbody lac and then i'm going home i aint say shit else on this shit nomore so don't not show up
> *


Maybe you will maybe you won't but if you lose don't talk this it's cleaner and it's a caddi bullshit,be a man and take that lose.And my bro has a single lincoln so you might get beat by a single again this year.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 23 2006, 08:11 PM~6025726
> *:uh:  :uh: this dude aint never served shit ,or won anything,and he still talks a gang of shit but i do like his sig building junk on 9-5 aint that the truth!!!!!!!!!
> *


Amen thats all i've ever said they ride the dicks of other poeples cars.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 23 2006, 10:46 PM~6027196
> *thats fine he  will need it cause i dont hop junk :0  :biggrin:
> i will not be in vages with the bigbody but i might be out there this year i
> got to much shit going on right now to bring the bigbody out the
> ...


I hopped your junk last year. :0 
And post a pic of yours on the bumper.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 24 2006, 12:37 AM~6027735
> *your such a baller and it's all laid out for you bring you bitch ass out to BLACK SUNDAY or shut the fuck up ,you can say your scdared you boyz will understand...only thing your hoppin is clubs bitch
> and are you fuckin serious ryderz....at dancers ?c mon cuz
> 
> ...


You should really stop while your ahead fool,you from ohio they from cali big difference.But do what you want i'm just trying to help you.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn still everyone is arguing, smiley after this topic i better not here shit about me talking shit ever again :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 24 2006, 12:44 AM~6027778
> *cry ................you are the one cryin not me ....you  told us the day before a show you were there i am giving you plenty of notice to show up ....plenty of time to get a windshild too^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
> make your mind up lame do i have a junk car or no car ......one thing i can say for sure bout you and your bout from kc  you guys fit together making shit up too suit you .....and climin my moms.HAHAHAHAHAHA..you were better off with the fat jokes  :roflmao:
> *


You so fuckin stupid juan,at least i'm real about what i say.You dogged allens elco even though you knew you were bringin out a piece of shit,you dogged me for letting shawn hit my switch in chi-town then you let cp hit your switch.I know you hate poeple that are on alittle bit higher level then you,but you siad it your self you don't have a lot of money and you a hick so just keep doing your thing.And you have said a couple of times that you didn't start this and that you didn't dogg todd or nene.Proffs a couple of pages back bro everyone allready knows.


----------

